# Mail Time with Null



## Null (Sep 19, 2016)

Misc emails.


William Bresch would like me to know the State Department doesn't give a shit.




 


Some random guy says he forgives me. Blotted out some details because it's an inoffensive email.



 

My video was Lord Patawad. (Filipino, lit: "Lord, I'm sorry")


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 19, 2016)

Read the title before the thread and thought Null was setting up a PO Box.

Ah well.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 19, 2016)

Null,

This particular government agency cannot do anything to stop you. Therefore you must stop.

Love,
LordKaT


----------



## Very Honest Content (Sep 19, 2016)

Pinkie toes of the autistic Voltron.


----------



## Without A Gout (Sep 19, 2016)

I love how some cow tried to make the state department his personal army, yet the state department gives zero fucks about publically accessible information.


----------



## Null (Sep 19, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> Null,
> 
> This particular government agency cannot do anything to stop you. Therefore you must stop.
> 
> ...


I didn't even bother pointing it out in my email, but the lady trying to give him some advice somehow misinterprets his mad rants as being about contracts which is why she talks about businesses. She thinks he's complaining about me lying in a contract rather than just hosting this website. I wish I could see his original email.

I also want to know how many random agencies he contacted before getting to the _State Department_. The state department. Hillary Clinton's shindig. The ambassador program. A federal agency about foreign relations. What the fuck?


----------



## niggers (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm simultaneously proud and disappointed you didn't send "ur fucking a crazy bitch lol owned" to that last guy

also "I forgive you but also hope you're crippled in an accident" is one hell of an olive branch


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 19, 2016)

Null said:


> I didn't even bother pointing it out in my email, but the lady trying to give him some advice somehow misinterprets his mad rants as being about contracts which is why she talks about businesses. She thinks he's complaining about me lying in a contract rather than just hosting this website. I wish I could see his original email.
> 
> I also want to know how many random agencies he contacted before getting to the _State Department_. The state department. Hillary Clinton's shindig. The ambassador program. A federal agency about foreign relations. What the fuck?



You're obviously a threat to foreign relations, Null. One day your tyranny of abusing lolcows is going to lead to an international incident. Obviously.


----------



## bitternuga (Sep 19, 2016)

but like why the hell would you willingly date a schizophrenic


----------



## VJ 120 (Sep 19, 2016)

The fact that you haven't published my numerous love letters to you here makes this Mail Time rather disappointing tbh.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 19, 2016)

@Null, how many trannies do you get a day threatening you? That is an honest question. Just give me an average since it probably varies a good bit.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Sep 19, 2016)

Ever get trolled so hard that you had to resort calling the US State Department?


----------



## 'tism (Sep 19, 2016)

Was hoping for a reply from Sick Nick but this was still pretty funny.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Sep 19, 2016)

bitternuga said:


> but like why the hell would you willingly date a schizophrenic


Mad pussy


----------



## talk talk talk (Sep 19, 2016)

"Take the righteous action."


----------



## Null (Sep 19, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> You're obviously a threat to foreign relations, Null. One day your tyranny of abusing lolcows is going to lead to an international incident. Obviously.


Well I think I've hurt our relationship with the UK if nothing else.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 19, 2016)

The Ukrainians will never forgive you, sir.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2016)

Null said:


> I also want to know how many random agencies he contacted before getting to the _State Department_. The state department. Hillary Clinton's shindig. The ambassador program. A federal agency about foreign relations. What the fuck?



It's the Florida Department of State.  The Division of Corporations is under it.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 19, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's the Florida Department of State.  The Division of Corporations is under it.



Florida is about as foreign as the average American gets.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 19, 2016)

If I get into an accident  and become (even more) retarded myself I hope that my fellow kiwis will smother me with a pillow.

And I have to ask. @Null  how many letters full of autistic  ramblings  do you get?


----------



## sogdiananhero (Sep 19, 2016)

The Joker said:


> And I have to ask. @Null  how many letters full of autistic  ramblings  do you get?


what percentage of those are from fans?


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 19, 2016)

I've emailed the State Dept literally hundreds of times demanding dirt on Hillary Clinton. NOTHING. Then this guy gets a response to a completely stupid request like that? What the fuck.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Sep 19, 2016)

Null said:


> inoffensive email



You have either the patience of a saint or are seriously bonkers.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Sep 19, 2016)

why doesn't the second guy just take some responsibility and get his schizophrenic gf off the internet where she clearly doesn't belong

just a thought


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 19, 2016)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> why doesn't the second guy just take some responsibility and get his schizophrenic gf off the internet where she clearly doesn't belong
> 
> just a thought



Because that would be a good idea.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

One of these days I hope Phil sends official diplomatic cable from autismland.


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 19, 2016)

The second guy was a cunt imo. "I hope you all receive brain damage in the near future" Like, thanks buddy!


----------



## Nobody (Sep 19, 2016)

"This email looks official, legal, and scary despite them outright rejecting my proposal to nuke his website. I'll forward it to that dastardly admin anyway! He won't know the difference!"

rip in peperonis


----------



## Zoobles (Sep 19, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> Florida is about as foreign as the average American gets.


In states, the Secretary of State (State Department) is generally responsible for promoting economic growth by impressing fees, excess paperwork, and executive regulation onto businesses within that state. In most states, the Secretary of State also is in charge of making sure elections within the state are as corrupted as possible, and that nobody is able to pass a ballot measure that increases personal liberty and reduces the size of government.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 19, 2016)

about:blank said:


> In states, the Secretary of State (State Department) is generally responsible for promoting economic growth by impressing fees, excess paperwork, and executive regulation onto businesses within that state. In most states, the Secretary of State also is in charge of making sure elections within the state are as corrupted as possible, and that nobody is able to pass a ballot measure that increases personal liberty and reduces the size of government.



When the 1838 Constitution created the office of the Secretary of State, the Secretary was the keeper of the Great Seal and the custodian of the Laws of Florida.

Since that time, the Secretary’s duties have multiplied and expanded. Today, the Secretary of State is Florida’s Chief of Elections, Chief Cultural Officer and the head of the Department of State.

The Department consists of Office of the Secretary and the Divisions of Administrative Services, Corporations, Cultural Affairs, Elections, Historical Resources, and Library and Information Services.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 19, 2016)

This why every time some jerk pulls the "Null pockets the supporters money " card I give no shits. When I have the extra cash I plan on buying supporter status and I hope he pockets it. He has to put up with a ton of bullshit from these nut cases so we can make fun of idiots online.



Edit: I have since put my money where my mouth is, and I stand by my previous statement. Null can do whatever the fuck he wants with my $20


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm glad to see that the Farms are accepting letters and have read them fully, and that their thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement.  I thank you, Null, for your time and efforts.


----------



## AlmightyMagichan (Sep 19, 2016)

"I forgive you, but I hope you have serious accidents and become retarded."

I don't think that's how forgiveness works.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Sep 19, 2016)

I honestly don't know how you manage to run this site, being constantly exposed to purified autism, with no ill effects (that we know of).


----------



## AlbertoVermicelli (Sep 19, 2016)

Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## Football Meatlong (Sep 19, 2016)

How can you not sign off with "Kind regards, Null" every time?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

How many Death Threats do you get a day?


----------



## Ruin (Sep 19, 2016)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> How many Death Threats do you get a day?



Not as many as he used to get. Now trannys just show up at his house with knives.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 19, 2016)

niggers said:


> also "I forgive you but also hope you're crippled in an accident" is one hell of an olive branch



Do you want to know why the Olive branch was used as symbolisim, because Olive wood also makes a fucking good club I think it was only lingin viate (spelling?) was considerd better for making a truncion / club from.



Null said:


> Well I think I've hurt our relationship with the UK if nothing else.



Nha mate, your always welcome here


----------



## Null (Sep 20, 2016)

lol so much for FORGIVENESS


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 20, 2016)

Null said:


> lol so much for FORGIVENESS


, heavy metal! too edgy for me.


----------



## LulzKiller (Sep 20, 2016)

Null said:


> lol so much for FORGIVENESS


tbh desiring that others suffer from horrific clipping accidents a la Schumacher never fit under my definition of forgiveness.


----------



## Null (Sep 20, 2016)

LulzKiller said:


> tbh desiring that others suffer from horrific clipping accidents a la Schumacher never fit under my definition of forgiveness.


I take what I can get.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 20, 2016)

Null said:


> lol so much for FORGIVENESS



You know, an appearance on Judge Judy would really boost our brand recognition to our target demographic (terminally unemployed losers)

just sayin....


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You know, an appearance on Judge Judy would really boost our brand recognition to our target demographic (terminally unemployed losers)
> 
> just sayin....



*looks at @Null*

Dad, can we? Please?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 20, 2016)

Null said:


> lol so much for FORGIVENESS


oh shit he's emailing youtube videos of guys with guitars you know that means it's serious


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 20, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> oh shit he's emailing youtube videos of guys with guitars you know that means it's serious


The only logical option now is for Null to respond with this video attached.

Just to show this is all "Serious Business"


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 21, 2016)

Give the fagget some real metal!


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 21, 2016)

Null said:


> lol so much for FORGIVENESS



I sense another uppity tard(banger) that needs to be taken down a notch.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 22, 2016)

Hortator said:


> *looks at @Null*
> 
> Dad, can we? Please?



Judge Judy pays you whether you win or lose. It could pay for the server for months!


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Sep 22, 2016)

This is seriously my favorite board. I love it when people try to take us down for being meanyheads only to reveal their startling lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Null (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## CatParty (Sep 23, 2016)

Null said:


> View attachment 137827




lol


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 23, 2016)

We already on a news wobsite
Kiwi Farms: as seen in the New York Times!


----------



## Null (Sep 23, 2016)

A vast, left-wing conspiracy.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes please, put us on the six o clock news and get us more users and viewers. Thanks.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 23, 2016)

Null said:


> A vast, left-wing conspiracy.
> 
> View attachment 137868


Holy hell, I knew this guy was kinda a sperg, but fuck, this truly reveals how much of a fucking idiot he is.

Didn't think the autism went that deep.


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 24, 2016)

Null said:


> A vast, left-wing conspiracy.
> 
> View attachment 137868



There are liberals on every site, that love to do liberal things. Does not need to be a conspiracy.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 24, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> There are liberals on every site, that love to do liberal things. Does not need to be a conspiracy.



I am an open socialist democrat here.  

Null could get rid of me any time he likes.

For some reason, his supposedly literally Nazi "alt-right" beliefs include beliefs in freedom of speech.


----------



## Null (Sep 24, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I am an open socialist democrat here.
> 
> Null could get rid of me any time he likes.
> 
> For some reason, his supposedly literally Nazi "alt-right" beliefs include beliefs in freedom of speech.


I think the forum is about 50/50. There are a lot of people who were in Remain camp.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 24, 2016)

A Hot Potato said:


> Holy hell, I knew this guy was kinda a sperg, but fuck, this truly reveals how much of a fucking idiot he is.
> 
> Didn't think the autism went that deep.



Yea I underestimated him too. He's far dumber than I gave him credit for.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 25, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Yea I underestimated him too. He's far dumber than I gave him credit for.



idk i think he may be right that peter coffin and literally everyone ever is actually a conspiracy of realdolls.


----------



## Strelok (Sep 26, 2016)

I dunno, I like the idea of a vast, political fueled conspiracy that exists simply to fuck with him.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Yea I underestimated him too. He's far dumber than I gave him credit for.



He started out fairly normal (at least as this site goes).  There was the occasional hmm moment.  Then he went full sperg in the Peter Coffin thread and there was no looking back.


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 26, 2016)

Null said:


> A vast, left-wing conspiracy.
> 
> View attachment 137868



CatParty's plan is now closing in on its fourth year. At this rate he should become a permanent mod and take the place down from the inside within the next decade.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Sep 26, 2016)

Null said:


> A vast, left-wing conspiracy.
> 
> View attachment 137868


Quick reminder that this guy made a shitty thread about the Nostalgia Chick (a run-of-the-mill SJW YouTube critic), got butthurt when he was mocked for making the shitty thread, made another much better (but still not great) thread about her, then managed to get banned _from his own fucking thread _for being a sperg.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Sep 26, 2016)

TheImportantFart said:


> Quick reminder that this guy made a shitty thread about the Nostalgia Chick (a run-of-the-mill SJW YouTube critic), got butthurt when he was mocked for making the shitty thread, made another much better (but still not great) thread about her, then managed to get banned _from his own fucking thread _for being a sperg.



I reported the first one and got it deleted because it was so shit.


----------



## crunchysalty (Sep 27, 2016)

Give @Null the nuke codes.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 27, 2016)

Strelok said:


> I dunno, I like the idea of a vast, political fueled conspiracy that exists simply to fuck with him.



We meet at the Red and Black in Portland on Friday evenings and the password is 'freeze peach'


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2016)

Jim's mad


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 28, 2016)

I may have called him a baby raper once tbh


----------



## AA 102 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm more curious to know how we're going to "pay for this gross sin".


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 28, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'm more curious to know how we're going to "pay for this gross sin".



We have to listen to an autistic pedo reee at us.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 28, 2016)

If SolidMario comments on the kiwifarms or mails null again, can someone pls tell me.

kthxbai


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Sep 29, 2016)

Null said:


> Jim's mad



Why is the pedophile being all high and mighty and talking like a WoW raid boss? "You WILL pay for this gross sin!" sounds like something that Onyxia would yell at me.


----------



## crunchysalty (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a _deplorable_dammed_bastard, sir.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2016)

Null said:


> Jim's mad



I really like the underscores for italicization.  I'm pretty sure this asshole has spent some time on Usenet, the only other place I've seen this particular kind of stylization of text.

Also if he's angrily denying being a pedo why the fuck does he use a sexualized picture of an obvious minor as his avatar?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I'm pretty sure this asshole has spent some time on Usenet, the only other place I've seen this particular kind of stylization of text.


He's just there for the articles.


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 30, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I really like the underscores for italicization.  I'm pretty sure this asshole has spent some time on Usenet, the only other place I've seen this particular kind of stylization of text.
> 
> Also if he's angrily denying being a pedo why the fuck does he use a sexualized picture of an obvious minor as his avatar?



No doubt he lurked on the Usenet looking for some jailbait.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 30, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> No doubt he lurked on the Usenet looking for some jailbait.


They get as old as jb these days? Usenet got soft.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2016)

Reposting from the Jim Overbeck thread.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jim-overbeck-trembling-kakoo.16797/page-8#post-1778785


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 30, 2016)

Holy shit this fucktard pedo actually uses the royal third person.

"I'm Jim Overbeck kids, let me tell you of Jim Overbeck's mighty penis!"

Also, Immortal Beloved wife also deserves a special place in the hall of autistic titles.

EDIT: Checked the thread, the guy thinks he is basically Jesus's daddy. Holy fuck, even Chris is not that delusional.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not even responding to this.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 30, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm not even responding to this.
> 
> View attachment 140068




Kengel is a moron


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 1, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Holy shit this fucktard pedo actually uses the royal third person.
> 
> "I'm Jim Overbeck kids, let me tell you of Jim Overbeck's mighty penis!"
> 
> ...



The thread used to be even worse before we had to delete all the "art" of raping children from it.


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Cthulu (Oct 3, 2016)

Null said:


> View attachment 140794


Well he did threaten to hire an assassin to murder you in the thread.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Well he did threaten to hire an assassin to murder you in the thread.


This, and sorry it was from my post.

But also, damn!  Bonobos have a sick (shortish) life of indiscriminate boning.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow! I wish I'd been born from an insane alien space whore!


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 5, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Holy shit this fucktard pedo actually uses the royal third person.
> 
> "I'm Jim Overbeck kids, let me tell you of Jim Overbeck's mighty penis!"



The royal third person would be "We are Jim Overbeck"


----------



## Null (Oct 5, 2016)

I've edited out details because I don't think this is a malicious letter, but it's one of the weirder ones I've gotten.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 5, 2016)

Duh, she is a "hore" or "babe".


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm assuming English is not her first language, which cows are from non-English speaking countries? The only one that comes to mind is Marjan.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 5, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'm assuming English is not her first language, which cows are from non-English speaking countries? The only one that comes to mind is Marjan.



Mylarballonfan is from Sweden or something.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 6, 2016)

The Pedo/childporn thing doesn't narrow it down much. Every cow that posts here gets accused of it eventually.


----------



## QE 757 (Oct 6, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'm assuming English is not her first language, which cows are from non-English speaking countries? The only one that comes to mind is Marjan.


 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/simon-Öhlund.21146/

"provocerad" sounds like a mistake a native Swedish speaker would make.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2016)

x-posting https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tommy...erg-whistleblower.18925/page-259#post-1799483


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 10, 2016)

@AnOminous you're my favorite "spawn of an mutant aline space whore and a bonobo".

I think that should be hallmarks next valentine's day card.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 11, 2016)

Tommy's STILL at it? Dear god, I thought he would have died by now from a rage-induced stroke.
This Jim Overbeck person sounds like he needs a hefty dose of anti-psychotics.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> @AnOminous you're my favorite "spawn of an mutant aline space whore and a bonobo".
> 
> I think that should be hallmarks next valentine's day card.



I wish he wouldn't talk about my mom like that just because she's from a small planet orbiting Barnard's Star.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I wish he wouldn't talk about my mom like that just because she's from a small planet orbiting Barnard's Star.



Goddamn carpetbagging aline space yankee sumbitch, coming down here and making fun of people who patently_ do not_ deserve to have their public statements and actions criticized.


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: Productions Company wants to work with you*
1 message
*eddie dzial *<eddiedzial@yahoo.com> Wed, Nov 23, 2016 at 1:39 AM
Reply-To: eddie dzial <eddiedzial@yahoo.com>
To: donnylong@xxxfilmjobs.com
Cc: donnylong@dmail.com

kiwifarms got you donkey. you lied and hid the truth. here's some evidence you knew eddie all along and played like a punk...

eddie dzial - eddiedzial@yahoo.com
emerald city productions, inc.
telephone 323.632.4512
1615 wilcox avenue north # 3919  los angeles, california 90028 -
ecpi-box 3919 hollywood, ca. 90078

ha®dco®e ™ po®nsta®b®and ™ pornstarbrand of beverly hills, ca.

--------------------------------------------
On Sun, 2/2/14, Donny Long <donnylong@xxxfilmjobs.com> wrote:

 Subject: Productions Company wants to work with you
 To: eddiedzial@yahoo.com
 Date: Sunday, February 2, 2014, 6:38 PM

 Hi,
 Productions Company wants to work with you at

http://www.xxxfilmjobs.com

 Regards,
 Adult_Company

*DMCA*
1 message
*Krystal R *<krystal.richards7@gmail.com> Tue, Nov 22, 2016 at 8:42 PM
To: legal@kiwifarms.net

Requesting the removal of the following post because it contains personal information that also happens to be untrue: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/who-was-your-first-lolcow.1718/page-12#post-1345994 Thanks


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 23, 2016)

Null said:


> *DMCA*
> 1 message
> *Krystal R *<krystal.richards7@gmail.com> Tue, Nov 22, 2016 at 8:42 PM
> To: legal@kiwifarms.net
> ...


Literally who. Searching doesn't even pull up her months old mention on google. She had to dig deep to find something nobody will ever/see care about. It's almost like there's more than one Krystal Richards in the world.


----------



## bacterium (Nov 23, 2016)

@ZombiePop care to give more info about her? I've been pretty lazy so far, but what I have found seems to mostly be a ripoffreport feud
http://m.ripoffreport.com/r/kay-bri...y-draper-krystle-richards-kaybrighton-1154011

http://m.ripoffreport.com/r/bonnie-...matisedcom-lady-maguire-daily-krystal-1163264

The comments on the first one are pretty rich, though.
She seems to claim to be from Hamilton, ON and Hamilton, AL

Doesn't seem to lolcow worthy yet, but she did put herself out there for us.


----------



## Southern Belle (Nov 24, 2016)

Krystal Draper
Address is likely current, as the website she registered is recent (start date of October 10th, 2016).
Link.
Archive.

Her website. Archive Link.

She also has krystaldraper.com, which is powered by wordpress and is password protected.
Whois Link. Archive.
Address matches to the previous one but the phone numbers don't. This one looks to have been set up around the same time as gymmutants.com

Also, she seems to be lolcow to someone out there.
Here.

Basically, a LOT of people hate this woman.


----------



## ZombiePop (Nov 24, 2016)

Southern Belle said:


> View attachment 156321
> Krystal Draper
> Address is likely current, as the website she registered is recent (start date of October 10th, 2016).
> Link.
> ...



I was one of her victims back in 2003. The time of myspace and livejournal.com. I don't have it all anymore but I'm sure it's achived somewhere deep in the web.  She had her own domain and so did this other girl (thejordanshow.com). Krystle stole webdesigns, avatars and photographs claiming them to be of her own. People spoke up. Alot of drama between numerous websites. Krystle kept buying domains with fake profiles and stolen templetes. Her mother was also on livejournal.com and complained that her daughter stole credit cards to pay for the domains. All this childlish nonsense went on for years. One highlight was when she and some drug fucked lady rented a room together and made a website called 'venusgirls.com' and it was pretty much a rip off of sucidegirls but with more crackwhore. They tried to sell nudes, it failed. Then her housemate turned on her and wrote all these ridicilous stories of Krystle having abortions and having drugged fueled sex with her brother. Yea, shit got weird.

In 2007 it started to die down and people kinda forgot about her. Then in 2013 she made a domain saying she was being cyber bullied by certain people. But really, no one gave a shit about her.  So, right now she isn't much of a lolcow. But back then, holy fuck yes. I just wish I kept it all especially the webcam videos.

Edit: I found her latest victim though and Krystal (Sherri Bouchard is Krystle/Krystal Draper/Pucher/Speller) has made a new website all about it:
http://laurasmithismystalker.weebly.com/
Just from reading it, it was like she was talking about herself the whole time. Kind of eerie in fact.
Krystal's current website: http://kaybrighton.com/


----------



## Southern Belle (Nov 24, 2016)

yeah, i came across a LOT of the Laura Smith stuff. got lazy and iddn't feel like posting it. i found one where she actually admitted that it was all made up (it was on a thing about reporting bedbugs) and she had copy/pasted it repeatedly.

also, i think if i read any of the Laura Smith junk correctly, she tried to kidnap Laura and Emanuele's kid? and had CPS called on them. It was all a clusterfuck I didn't really feel like picking through that late at night.



ZombiePop said:


> (*Sherri Bouchard* is Krystle/Krystal Draper/Pucher/Speller)


That her real name or one of her many aliases?


----------



## ZombiePop (Nov 24, 2016)

Southern Belle said:


> yeah, i came across a LOT of the Laura Smith stuff. got lazy and iddn't feel like posting it. i found one where she actually admitted that it was all made up (it was on a thing about reporting bedbugs) and she had copy/pasted it repeatedly.
> 
> also, i think if i read any of the Laura Smith junk correctly, she tried to kidnap Laura and Emanuele's kid? and had CPS called on them. It was all a clusterfuck I didn't really feel like picking through that late at night.
> 
> ...



Krystle Draper is her real name. She changed the spelling to Krystal Draper. Pucher is her mothers maiden name. Speller is her boyfriends surname. She also goes by Krystal Richards aswell.

http://theindigofledgling.com/ was Laura's real website. But now it seems like it exploded.

But someone with better understanding into the eyes of Krystole would be Jenn from jenn.nu


----------



## UptownRuckus (Nov 28, 2016)

ZombiePop said:


> Krystle Draper is her real name. She changed the spelling to Krystal Draper. Pucher is her mothers maiden name. Speller is her boyfriends surname. She also goes by Krystal Richards aswell.
> 
> http://theindigofledgling.com/ was Laura's real website. But now it seems like it exploded.
> 
> But someone with better understanding into the eyes of Krystole would be Jenn from jenn.nu



I just tried to go to that site...Its so messed up that my computer won't load it properly.


----------



## Null (Nov 28, 2016)

Cross-posting: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eddie...zial-poser-exposer.20374/page-68#post-1908251


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 28, 2016)

Awww cute


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 28, 2016)

Null said:


> Cross-posting: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eddie...zial-poser-exposer.20374/page-68#post-1908251


At least there was random free porn.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 28, 2016)

lol Fuck off Eddie. You're old news. Get gud.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 29, 2016)

Null said:


> Cross-posting: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eddie...zial-poser-exposer.20374/page-68#post-1908251


Greta part 2? You better not be taking a shit this time


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2016)

*Hateful and offensive post (from Kiwi Farms)*
1 message
*Mara *<mailbot@kiwifarms.net> Sat, Dec 3, 2016 at 10:24 AM
Reply-To: Mara
To: null@kiwifarms.net

The following message has been sent from Mara via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Hateful and offensive post*
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/robert-mange-wolfythelogical-doggy-the-scholar.25995/ Hateful, offensive post about this guy, literally made offensive comments. Also contains personal information


----------



## Marvin (Dec 4, 2016)

Null said:


> *Hateful and offensive post (from Kiwi Farms)*
> 1 message
> *Mara *<mailbot@kiwifarms.net> Sat, Dec 3, 2016 at 10:24 AM
> Reply-To: Mara
> ...


What do people think we do here?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> What do people think we do here?


Misgender eachother and jerk off?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 4, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Misgender eachother and jerk off?


You don't?


----------



## Holdek (Dec 4, 2016)

CatParty said:


> You don't?


I know I do.  In fact I'm jerking off right now.


----------



## bacterium (Dec 5, 2016)

Fuck. The only way I can get off is misgendering


----------



## polonium (Dec 6, 2016)

bacterium said:


> Fuck. The only way I can get off is misgendering


This guy gets it


----------



## Null (Dec 12, 2016)

Crossposting:
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1937714


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2016)

Crossposting:
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1950635


----------



## Null (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Fucking Christmas.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas dear leader.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## bacterium (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, fatass neckbeard dear leader.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Dec 26, 2016)

#MerryDankmas


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2017)

Caller leaves 5 second voicemail of him slamming something.


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2017)

If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 4, 2017)

Null said:


> If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.


Is it not obvious?

See the cisphobia squad is more than one person, and you're the top leader dumbasses, so you need to chill it out before he starts legal threatening shit cause trans people hella pissed.

It's not complicated, man.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 4, 2017)

Null said:


> If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.


This is what I'm getting from those messages:


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 4, 2017)

Null said:


> If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.


DOX. NOT DOXX. 

Also what is it with trannies and wanting to come by your house. Are they attracted to you?


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> Are they attracted to you?


Definitely.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jan 4, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> DOX. NOT DOXX.
> 
> Also what is it with trannies and wanting to come by your house. Are they attracted to you?


How could they not be?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

Null said:


> If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.


If they're in Tampa, why is their number showing up for central Ohio?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> If anyone wants to try and parse this, be my guest.



At first I thought it was Jan Rankowski, lol.

His name is Steven Bailey, he's in his early thirties and he lives with his father, Richard Bailey in Ankrom Ohio, who does not appear to be any kind of police officer and instead claims to be self-employed on his facebook. Steve's last known employment was seven years ago with an Advanced Auto Parts in Tallmidge, until he was charged for theft by creating false returns to the tune of $9k. He does not present as any kind of LBQT in day to day life. He appears to a worthless, unemployable loser. The only reason I'm not posting his contact information is because his father's probably put up with enough shit in his life because of this disappointing fuckup.

I don't know what his problem with you is.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Jan 5, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> DOX. NOT DOXX.
> 
> Also what is it with trannies and wanting to come by your house. Are they attracted to you?



Who isn't attracted to glorious leader?


----------



## yasscat (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay but can people stop saying that doxing is illegal
like even if it was (it's generally not), every state and country has their own separate laws so...


----------



## Null (Jan 5, 2017)

Voicemail from +1 (619) 500-2539 (Chula Vista, CA) at 1:27am

"You are probably the stupidest person that has ever come across. I hope you die. "


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> Voicemail from +1 (619) 500-2539 (Chula Vista, CA) at 1:27am
> 
> "You are probably the stupidest person that has ever come across. I hope you die. "



This is probably goons tbh.


----------



## Null (Jan 5, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> This is probably goons tbh.


Why would someone from SomethingAwful call using what looks like a real phone number?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> Why would someone from SomethingAwful call using what looks like a real phone number?



Because they're fucking retarded.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> Why would someone from SomethingAwful call using what looks like a real phone number?


Call them back and ask?


----------



## George Costanza (Jan 5, 2017)

Null is the William Asange of lolcows.

I salute you sir, the public must know about the lolcows.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> Why would someone from SomethingAwful call using what looks like a real phone number?



False flag? Call using the number of someone else that pissed them off?


----------



## Null (Jan 5, 2017)

I think it's some random guy who thought I was Wildchild because he's been giving out my Google Voice number as his own and apparently desperately wants a thread here.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 5, 2017)

Null said:


> I think it's some random guy who thought I was Wildchild because he's been giving out my Google Voice number as his own and apparently desperately wants a thread here.


Is the random guy's name Lynne?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 6, 2017)

Null said:


> I think it's some random guy who thought I was Wildchild because he's been giving out my Google Voice number as his own and apparently desperately wants a thread here.


It's probably wildchild


----------



## Euphues Evenlede (Jan 6, 2017)

Null said:


>


_Remember my super cool Tranny? My Tranny is different from regular Trannies. It’s like my Tranny is in the top percentage of Trannies._


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 6, 2017)

Euphues Evenlede said:


> _Remember my super cool Tranny? My Tranny is different from regular Trannies. It’s like my Tranny is in the top percentage of Trannies._



If your only argument to support trannies is "1% of trannies aren't gross" you probs shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 6, 2017)

CatParty said:


> It's probably wildchild


It is most likely this one guy from Minichan. He is like 70 years old and gets triggered by trannies and lasik surgery. He goes by "syntax" and his name is Lynne Goldstein. He's from the Southern California area and he is hacked off at @Wildchild and has launched some longposts about how horrible trannies are.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jan 7, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> This is probably goons tbh.



Its in the gay part of San Diego. I stay from that part of town


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Lurkette (Jan 10, 2017)

but no seriously where the fuck is he getting that there was kerfuffle?

also who the fuck uses kerfuffle in a demand letter?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 10, 2017)

Null said:


>



4/10 - Wouldn't read again. Too much edge and melodrama.

EDIT: Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 10, 2017)

It's true @Null this is your intervention.  We are all super sick of you.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 10, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> but no seriously where the fuck is he getting that there was kerfuffle?
> 
> also who the fuck uses kerfuffle in a demand letter?


The same guy that would rather say _chucklehucks _because they _find the word lolcow to be overused_.


----------



## Lurkette (Jan 10, 2017)

ShavedSheep said:


> The same guy that would rather say _chucklehucks _because they _find the word lolcow to be overused_.


wait that wasn't a typo?
they seriously says chuckleHUCKS?
jesus h christ


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2017)

Save it for the thread. It's coming.


----------



## TL 532 (Jan 10, 2017)

Null said:


>


Why the fuck would anyone want to be in charge of this cluster fuck? 

You constantly have to deal with tard mail, attempted legal threats and at one point crazy people showing up in person.  You'd have to be crazy to put up with all that shit for free.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 10, 2017)

He's still obsessing over this place? He still randomly tweets me for some reason, I'll make sure I archive them for when a thread gets made.


----------



## bacterium (Jan 10, 2017)

Die null


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 10, 2017)

Null said:


> Save it for the thread. It's coming.


Yeah, but dude will you even be here if there's another kerfuckful like that last one I mean let's be realistic.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 10, 2017)

bacterium said:


> Die null



Eid Llun Eid?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey @Null do we seriously need to care that much about the 18+ only lolcow rule? To be fair I don't know how old this reeeeeee-tard is.  Is there a legal reason or just (percieved) moral?  I think at the very least 17 year Olds should be fair game, maybe just have a no dox posting rule.
maybe I'm in the minority here though.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2017)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Hey @Null do we seriously need to cate that much about the 18+ only lolcow rule? To be fair I don't know how old this reeeeeee-tard is.  Is there a legal reason or just (percieved) moral?  I think at the very least 17 year Olds should be fair game, maybe just have a no dox posting rule.
> maybe I'm in the minority here though.


Minors are granted special protections and in general it's safer just to wait. With the overwhelming watchdogs we have it's a good idea.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2017)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Hey @Null do we seriously need to cate that much about the 18+ only lolcow rule? To be fair I don't know how old this reeeeeee-tard is.  Is there a legal reason or just (percieved) moral?  I think at the very least 17 year Olds should be fair game, maybe just have a no dox posting rule.
> maybe I'm in the minority here though.



It's like the only ethic we have.  We should keep at least one and it's probably going to keep us on safer legal ground considering the propensity of lolcows to post gratuitous nudes for no good reason.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's like the only ethic we have.  We should keep at least one and it's probably going to keep us on safer legal ground considering the propensity of lolcows to post gratuitous nudes for no good reason.


Fair enough.  That's why I said maybe a "no doxxing" rule, but it's understandable.  I just think with people like this it might be a good wake up call.  Then again it never helped Jessie slaughter...


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 11, 2017)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Fair enough.  That's why I said maybe a "no doxxing" rule, but it's understandable.  I just think with people like this it might be a good wake up call.  Then again it never helped Jessie slaughter...


Just consider it a hell of a birthday present


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 11, 2017)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Hey @Null do we seriously need to care that much about the 18+ only lolcow rule? To be fair I don't know how old this reeeeeee-tard is.  Is there a legal reason or just (percieved) moral?  I think at the very least 17 year Olds should be fair game, maybe just have a no dox posting rule.
> maybe I'm in the minority here though.


Teenagers are stupid by default, by at least waiting until they're 18 we give them enough time to grow up and hopefully grow out of their retardation. If they don't then they get a thread.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 11, 2017)

We could always make a thread on his mother while we wait.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2017)

Null said:


> I think it's some random guy who thought I was Wildchild because he's been giving out my Google Voice number as his own and apparently desperately wants a thread here.


https://archive.md/qPrsg
http://minichan.org/topic/58577#reply_749404

it was wildchild


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2017)

@hood LOLCOW when is Wildchild of age?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 11, 2017)

Null said:


>


Ask the little shit when he'll be cutting a check for the server costs, since that'd be his responsibility now. After all, he's against fundraising, so that'd just be him absorbing the cost.
"The community" appreciates it, Cacky.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 11, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> also who the fuck uses kerfuffle in a demand letter?



Brits


----------



## zedkissed60 (Jan 11, 2017)

Null said:


> @hood LOLCOW when is Wildchild of age?


He's 24.


----------



## bacterium (Jan 11, 2017)

zedkissed60 said:


> He's 24.


 You have to do TTS and halal for him though, I believe.

Edit: damnit. Null's new avatar is throwing me off. He can do whatever the fuck he wants, clearly.


----------



## Mankirk (Feb 24, 2017)

Nothing interesting since the site went down @Null?


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2017)

Mankirk said:


> Nothing interesting since the site went down @Null?


Not from people who aren't in the Samuel Collingwood Smith sphere of things, no.


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (Feb 24, 2017)

Null said:


> Not from people who aren't in the Samuel Collingwood Smith sphere of things, no.


Maybe make a masterthread of that crap? I'm sure it's just one big ball of insanity. Keeping track of who said what between those guys in such a pain.


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2017)

Listen to these if you enjoy hearing my mail.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ralph-lee-rick-wagner-iii.13551/page-6


----------



## Null (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 4, 2017)

Never change @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt.


Psst Null...I think he likes you.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2017)

Null said:


>


He's pissed because @Randall Fragg thread banned him from the Richard Jones thread for reeeing about immigration in an attempt to get Rich's girl dick.


----------



## Null (Mar 4, 2017)

Deadpool said:


> He's pissed because @Randall Fragg thread banned him from the Richard Jones thread for reeeing about immigration in an attempt to get Rich's girl dick.


so he thinks because the kiwi farms compartmentalizes discussion, there is no chance of me being able to host an IB again. ok.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2017)

Null said:


> so he thinks because the kiwi farms compartmentalizes discussion, there is no chance of me being able to host an IB again. ok.




He's sperging about it on twitter atm too. The ban and the immigrants


----------



## Null (Mar 14, 2017)

The following message has been sent from Krystal <krystal.richards7@gmail.com> (IP: 23.248.145.209) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*DMCA*
Hello, I am seeking your assistance in removing several defamatory statements about me from your website. Several posts have been made about me "Krystal Draper" on this page: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mail-time-with-null.24381/page-6#post-1803044 I would appreciate it if you could remove these posts as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Null (Mar 14, 2017)

The following message has been sent from Laura Michelle Smith <dangerousfranks@mail.com> (IP: 23.248.145.209) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*DMCA*
I'm contacting you today to have my name and information removed from your forums IMMEDIATELY. Do not associate me with zombiepop or any of the retards on your forums. Remove it now or I will seek out legal action. In particular, all the posts with Krystle Draper and Bonnie Combs I want my name removed from those!


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 14, 2017)

lol. 

way to use proxies, krystal


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeap. That's a proper DMCA let's take it all down. lmao


----------



## Tarprome (Mar 14, 2017)

She wants a thread.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 15, 2017)

You cannot copywrite a name. You can trademark it I believe, but you can't use a trademark to stop people from talking about you by name. Otherwise, anyone in the public eye would trademark their name to prevent negative things from being said about them.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 16, 2017)

Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Krystal <krystal.richards7@gmail.com> (IP: 23.248.145.209) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.
> 
> *DMCA*
> Hello, I am seeking your assistance in removing several defamatory statements about me from your website. Several posts have been made about me "Krystal Draper" on this page: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mail-time-with-null.24381/page-6#post-1803044 I would appreciate it if you could remove these posts as soon as possible. Thank you.





Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Laura Michelle Smith <dangerousfranks@mail.com> (IP: 23.248.145.209) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.
> 
> *DMCA*
> I'm contacting you today to have my name and information removed from your forums IMMEDIATELY. Do not associate me with zombiepop or any of the exceptional individuals on your forums. Remove it now or I will seek out legal action. In particular, all the posts with Krystle Draper and Bonnie Combs I want my name removed from those!



Okay, I think I'm going to need a rundown on this Krystal Draper chick, what's her deal? Is there an ED page about her or something?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Okay, I think I'm going to need a rundown on this Krystal Draper chick, what's her deal? Is there an ED page about her or something?



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/who-was-your-first-lolcow.1718/page-12#post-1345994


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow, good idea, take one tiny off-mention of your name that would have been confined to the dustbin of kiwi threads and make sure people start paying attention to it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 2, 2017)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Wow, good idea, take one tiny off-mention of your name that would have been confined to the dustbin of kiwi threads and make sure people start paying attention to it.



That's almost as retarded as that time Vicky Shingleton started emailing us randomly and essentially starting her own thread.
Or that Tamarlover creep signing up here based solely on a couple of posts in personal lolcows.


----------



## Null (Apr 8, 2017)

The following message has been sent from Huang (IP: <Taiwanese>) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*The bottle of the kiwi juice hurt my finger when I twisted the cap*
As tittle, the design of the cap of the kiwi juice is very very bad, the cap has a very sharp point and hurt my finger when I twisted it. If you need, I can send you the photo.

---

I believe this letter is in regards to this:
http://www.kiwifarmnz.co.nz/wpcproduct/green-kiwifruit-juice/

I've forwarded his complaint to them.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 8, 2017)

Make a thread


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 8, 2017)

Null said:


> If you need, I can send you the photo.



Tell him to send it.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 9, 2017)

Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Huang (IP: <Taiwanese>) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.
> 
> *The bottle of the kiwi juice hurt my finger when I twisted the cap*
> As tittle, the design of the cap of the kiwi juice is very very bad, the cap has a very sharp point and hurt my finger when I twisted it. If you need, I can send you the photo.
> ...


----------



## Tom Spring (Apr 9, 2017)

Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Huang (IP: <Taiwanese>) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.
> 
> *The bottle of the kiwi juice hurt my finger when I twisted the cap*
> As tittle, the design of the cap of the kiwi juice is very very bad, the cap has a very sharp point and hurt my finger when I twisted it. If you need, I can send you the photo.
> ...


Let's dox him.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 9, 2017)

Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Huang (IP: <Taiwanese>) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.
> 
> *The bottle of the kiwi juice hurt my finger when I twisted the cap*
> As tittle, the design of the cap of the kiwi juice is very very bad, the cap has a very sharp point and hurt my finger when I twisted it. If you need, I can send you the photo.
> ...



Ask him to send the photo.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Apr 9, 2017)

At least it wasn't mangosteen juice.


----------



## Null (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 11, 2017)

Null said:


>


Never expected to be praised by sped advocates lol


----------



## Tanner Glass (Apr 11, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Never expected to be praised by sped advocates lol



If you really think about it, we're like a research group for special needs adults. We've got BPD, Gender Dysphoria, pedos, rapists and rape apologists documented down in very explicit details.


----------



## LulzKiller (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.cerebralpalsyguidance.com/2016/01/28/meet-alex/

Fucking bless him.


----------



## Null (Apr 12, 2017)

You know, even if I was in the market to be scammed, I don't think I'd take a scam email offering to _embezzle cash stolen from ISIS_.

---

*DEAR FRIEND ( I AM LT GEN. STEPHEN J TOWNSEND)*
Spam

*Gen. Stephen Townsend <"townsendstephen."@heart.ocn.ne.jp>*
5:19 PM (11 hours ago)





*Why is this message in Spam?* It's similar to messages that were detected by our spam filters.  Learn more

I am Lt. Gen Stephen J Townsend of UNITED STATES Army, currently am carrying out my duty here in Syria. Few days ago me and my group carried out a massive attack against the Isis terrorist group and luckily we came across a very huge amount of money which the Isis terrorist group is using in purchasing of arms. I have settled few top officers who are involved in attacking the terrorist group and right now I have a very huge amount of money which now belongs to me.
The reason why i emailed you is to know if you can help me in safe guiding mine after which i will reward to you exactly the amount of thirty percent (30%) of the total amount for your help in safe keeping of the money.
I will wait for your positive response as soon as possible, please you should ignore this mail if you are not willing in this deal.
Here is my personal email address : (townsendstep@mail.com) and you can contact me as soon as possible so that I will give you guide lines on how to go about it.

Thank you.
Lt. Gen Stephen J Townsend


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 12, 2017)

He didn't mention he was also a nigerian prince.


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.inherentresolve.mil/Abou...917412/lieutentant-general-steven-j-townsend/ seems legit


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 12, 2017)

Null said:


> I don't think I'd take a scam email offering to _embezzle cash stolen from ISIS_.



I'm down for it forward me his deets.



Null said:


>



lol give him a big "PROUD SUPPORTERS OF CEREBRAL PALSY GUIDANCE" banner across the top of the page and then tweet all the SJW harpies that we've been officially endorsed by a sped charity


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 12, 2017)

Null said:


> You know, even if I was in the market to be scammed, I don't think I'd take a scam email offering to _embezzle cash stolen from ISIS_.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Good to see Jace is still active


----------



## Strelok (Apr 12, 2017)

Null said:


> You know, even if I was in the market to be scammed, I don't think I'd take a scam email offering to _embezzle cash stolen from ISIS_.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Speaking of, you don't mind if I use lolcow.email for scambaiting do you? Only reason I'm asking is sometimes they get really salty and spam the "mark" who fucked with them's email with thousands of emails a day as a shit tier revenge and I don't want to overburden your email server if that sorta shit happens.


----------



## Null (Apr 12, 2017)

Strelok said:


> Speaking of, you don't mind if I use lolcow.email for scambaiting do you? Only reason I'm asking is sometimes they get really salty and spam the "mark" who fucked with them's email with thousands of emails a day as a shit tier revenge and I don't want to overburden your email server if that sorta shit happens.


Should be fine. If something happens that affects the quality of service let me know.


----------



## Null (Apr 13, 2017)

I haven't a fucking clue.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 13, 2017)

Null said:


> I haven't a fucking clue.



https://steamcommunity.com/app/496920/discussions/0/352788917755468701/?ctp=12


----------



## Null (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Strelok (Apr 13, 2017)

Null said:


>



>Sent from my 4G LTE Android

Did this motherfucker type that word salad out on a phone keyboard. Goddamn.


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 14, 2017)

Null said:


>


"Downy Cunt or Spergy Fuck? A Field-Spotter's Guide To The Tards Of Our World"


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 14, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> "Downy Cunt or Spergy Fuck? A Field-Spotter's Guide To The Tards Of Our World"


I look forward to the newest edition of that venerable tome.


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2017)

Null said:


>



Daaaaww, dear leader. You should have written several paragraphs about the fun times your userbase has on your autism support social forum and email services.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 15, 2017)

Null said:


>


That site hasn't seen daylight since 2001.


----------



## Null (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Cthulu (Jul 1, 2017)

Null said:


>


Feels good just to shitpost


----------



## LulzKiller (Jul 1, 2017)

Null said:


>


lol who


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 1, 2017)

That reminds me of when I was dumb kid in high school. I'd call 1800 numbers from the pay phone and say stupid shit to people who answered because high school lunch time.
One time I tried something like "1800 ASS FUCK" and a recording answered with "Jesus loves you. Jesus knows why you called this number. Jesus knows what the number spells. But Jesus forgives you and..."


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 1, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> That reminds me of when I was dumb kid in high school. I'd call 1800 numbers from the pay phone and say stupid shit to people who answered because high school lunch time.
> One time I tried something like "1800 ASS FUCK" and a recording answered with "Jesus loves you. Jesus knows why you called this number. Jesus knows what the number spells. But Jesus forgives you and..."


I just tried this and it's a phone sex line now.

So that's depressing.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 1, 2017)

RealtreeByGod said:


> I just tried this and it's a phone sex line now.
> 
> So that's depressing.


It might not have been that specifically, it might have been SUK DICK or BUTT SEX or whatever. Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 1, 2017)

I always called 1-800-wet-teen to make my friends laugh.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Aug 1, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> It might not have been that specifically, it might have been SUK DICK or BUTT SEX or whatever. Sorry to get your hopes up.


The only right thing to do is to try all of them and see what one it is


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2017)

> On 08/17/2017 04:45 PM,
> 8kqst2+899zks9g9izp8viibisx1ksjumc@guerrillamail.com wrote:
> 
> Right now, if you set up a VPS it will be viciously attacked on every front by the usual characters, Vordy, Glaive, Mike Crockett, Pless, Bishop etcetera. Everything you do in your life will be broken. You are one guy, and you are tenacious - I will give you that, but you are outnumbered by a lot of people richer, better educated and better qualified than you. The guys in your camp? Can't even contribute $1 a month. As you say.
> ...



We need an edit of this for shit Sammy sends.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> We need an edit of this for shit Sammy sends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265057



That.... That is literally "Deal with the Devil" kind of language. 

I think I remember calling this "Autistic Game of Thrones" and yeah, well, here we are.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 18, 2017)

That's going to look great in Null's lawsuit.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 21, 2017)

"... richer, better educated and better qualified..."

I love to start the week blowing coffee through my nose...


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2017)

Null said:


> We need an edit of this for shit Sammy sends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265057



The fuck does he think Glaive's working against you? Glaive's been off doing his own thing for like two years.

edit ; also @Ginger Piglet  grats on hitting the most wanted.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> The fuck does he think Glaive's working against you? Glaive's been off doing his own thing for like two years.
> 
> edit ; also @GingerPiglet grats on hitting the most wanted.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 266628



One of the many hidden pitfalls of doxing, oh how I know them well.


----------



## Null (Aug 28, 2017)

*Your Definition of Cyberbullying is WRONG*
"The National Crime Prevention Council defines cyber-bullying as “the process of using the Internet, cell phones or other devices to send or post text or images intended to hurt or embarrass another person.”" This text is found here: https://definitions.uslegal.com/c/cyber-bullying/

Cyberbullying doesn't only involve students and teachers; why would you think that? There's no nice way to ask this, but are you people stupid? Besides that, how can you people be so smug? Just because you've won your lawsuits doesn't mean you'll win all future ones. More still is that your users call people stupid, bitches, etc. how can you possibly think this is acceptable; how can you allow this to happen? I don't care if you can't be held accountable for your users actions, you should still moderate; not tolerate. In fact, this website is so caustic that I think that it is nearly as bad as the "Bad Webcomics Wiki," and they were actually forced to shut down for a period of time. Anyway, yes, I do agree with your statement that you are insane. People like you make me fear more and more for humanity's future. Oh, and you DO have something that can be taken from you: your life. No, I am not threatening you, I am just stating a fact. ONe more thing: the fact that I have to use FAT as the captcha and not WOMAN, STRIPES, etc. is just plain wrong.

---

My reply:

The National Crime Prevention Council is a non-profit organization, not
a government entity. Their definition is meaningless.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank god we aren't as bad as the bad webcomics wiki.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Aug 28, 2017)

Null said:


> *Your Definition of Cyberbullying is WRONG*
> "The National Crime Prevention Council defines cyber-bullying as “the process of using the Internet, cell phones or other devices to send or post text or images intended to hurt or embarrass another person.”" This text is found here: https://definitions.uslegal.com/c/cyber-bullying/
> 
> Cyberbullying doesn't only involve students and teachers; why would you think that? There's no nice way to ask this, but are you people stupid? Besides that, how can you people be so smug? Just because you've won your lawsuits doesn't mean you'll win all future ones. More still is that your users call people stupid, bitches, etc. how can you possibly think this is acceptable; how can you allow this to happen? I don't care if you can't be held accountable for your users actions, you should still moderate; not tolerate. In fact, this website is so caustic that I think that it is nearly as bad as the "Bad Webcomics Wiki," and they were actually forced to shut down for a period of time. Anyway, yes, I do agree with your statement that you are insane. People like you make me fear more and more for humanity's future. Oh, and you DO have something that can be taken from you: your life. No, I am not threatening you, I am just stating a fact. ONe more thing: the fact that I have to use FAT as the captcha and not WOMAN, STRIPES, etc. is just plain wrong.
> ...


Who sent that laughable and thinly veiled threat?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 28, 2017)

Null said:


> Oh, and you DO have something that can be taken from you: your life. No, I am not threatening you, I am just stating a fact.



*puts a loaded gun to your head* I'm not threatening you I'm just showing you my gun


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 29, 2017)

Null said:


> In fact, this website is so caustic that I think that it is nearly as bad as the "Bad Webcomics Wiki,"



Okay this part actually bothers me, the fuck do they mean 'nearly'????


----------



## CatParty (Aug 29, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Okay this part actually bothers me, the fuck do they mean 'nearly'????



tfw not as autistic as bad webcomics wiki


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Null (Sep 4, 2017)

my email is great today.

---

The following message has been sent from LondonGirl  via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Verification*
The process of joining this website is offensive:
1. The button to join is labelled "Be a Real Man". I am a woman. Why should I have to be a man of any kind, real or unreal? It also implies that being a man is somehow a good thing. Furthermore, it doesn't even indicate that this is what you have to press in order to able to post or comment.
2. The verification captcha asks me to describe a picture of a person in one word. The only answer it accepts is "fat". I tried "female" but that was not accepted. I daresay "headless" would be rejected (the picture is cropped so the person's head doesn't show). I imagine "human" would also be rejected. Instead it has to be a derogatory term. Why is this necessary?
Dear me, you could have done so much better and with respect for people different to yourself!
Yours in disappointment,
Isabella 

---

The following message has been sent from Stacey via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Advertising on kiwifarms.net*
Hi,

I would love the chance to purchase some advertising space on your website. I have a few clients that I think would be a great fit for your niche.

Please let me know if this is something you’d like to hear more about and we can take it from there.

Thanks for your time.
Stacey

[*editors nose*: I get a ton of spam email like this directed at admin@kiwifarms.net, and a lot of it is contextually funny. This one is bewildering because, as the above email points out, our CAPTCHA for sending email via the contact form is calling Amberlynn fat. So this email is either from an Indonesian boy who just needs to fill his quota, or Stacey ain't fuckin around.]

---

The following message has been sent from Angelica Perduta via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*unjustifiable containment*
You have no justification for imposing that I use my real id on your site, nor for containing me to your unprovoked hate thread. Note: sending me status updates is also pointless as your system won't let me read them.

My conclusion: http://melahi.host56.com/300-media/kiwifarms.html#comment-3501603376


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 4, 2017)

Are the kiwifarms becoming mainstream? Makes you think


----------



## Florence (Sep 4, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Are the kiwifarms becoming mainstream?


God, I hope not.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 4, 2017)

Do these people not know where they are?


----------



## TheImportantFart (Sep 4, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> God, I hope not.


We get enough summerfags as is.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Do these people not know where they are?



To be fair, if these people could get past the sign-up form, they'd be right at home in the Tumblr and Beauty Parlor boards.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 4, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Are the kiwifarms becoming mainstream? Makes you think



Is Kiwi Farms getting better?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 4, 2017)

What if kiwi farms bought two gallons of milk?


----------



## InLivingTuna (Sep 4, 2017)

Null said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love the chance to purchase some advertising space on your website. I have a few clients that I think would be a great fit for your niche.
> 
> ...


What companies do you think buy advertising to appeal to the "trollshielding autistics between the ages of 13 and 18" demographic? Fidget spinner manufacturers? Energy drinks? Shadbase?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 4, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> What companies do you think buy advertising to appeal to the "trollshielding autistics between the ages of 13 and 18" demographic? Fidget spinner manufacturers? Energy drinks? Shadbase?


I'd throw in Alex Jones too just to be safe


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 4, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Do these people not know where they are?



The first one, at least, sounds like a member just having a laugh. The second one makes me wonder but I would always assume it's a trap.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 4, 2017)

Null said:


> We need an edit of this for shit Sammy sends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265057



My first reaction to that was that it was Based Sam. Again.

But... something nags at me that it might actually be Jonathan Bishop. The cockwaving about being richer and better educated - Dzon claims that we like to sneer at, in his words, _"highly accomplished people."_ Also, Bishop might have it in for me because I made the thread on him and I think in one of GOD LONG's email leaks there was mention about how he (Bishop) wants to issue a lolsuit against me. That the mail mentions giving my details to "Vordrak and Bishop" even though Bishop was a less prominent part of the Legion of Doom and was less of a prime mover than Vordy and Oliver and the porncows.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 4, 2017)

Null said:


> The following message has been sent from Angelica Perduta via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.



Ugh. This fucker. I wouldn't have thought a troon with such an obvious case of crazy could be so boring, but he manages.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 4, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> What companies do you think buy advertising to appeal to the "trollshielding autistics between the ages of 13 and 18" demographic? Fidget spinner manufacturers? Energy drinks? Shadbase?


Red rooms.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 4, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Red rooms.



Fedoras.
Tendies.
Waifu pillows.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 4, 2017)

Dragon dildos


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 4, 2017)

STICK IT TO THE NULL


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 4, 2017)

I mean a majority of the information found on lolcows come from online sources that are usually their own public postings, so how is it illegal to compile what's already public and react to it? It's not like they gave a shit what they posted then, and suddenly when their fee-fees are hurt it's our fault for "exposing" their private lives?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Kengel is a moron


The idea that Kengle is considering becoming a nurse is a terrifying thought.



D.Va said:


> Brits


Its a very middle class word to use


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 4, 2017)

This is pretty good. I can see this is a recurring thread.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Sep 4, 2017)

Null said:


> Oh, and you DO have something that can be taken from you: your life. No, I am not threatening you, I am just stating a fact.



@Null how do you resist the urge to send this to the authorities? Or at least pretend to have done it?


----------



## DuckSucker (Sep 4, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Ugh. This fucker. I wouldn't have thought a troon with such an obvious case of crazy could be so boring, but he manages.


It's the psychopath's defense mechanism. Actually isnt "lacking a personality" a symptom of psychopathy anyway? Or is it like a social isolation thing (they say you're the sum of your five closest friends, so if you have no friends, what are you -- how would you develop a personality or something like that, in a void)?


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm surprised this is just the cream of the crop of your mail bag, Null.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 4, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> Actually isnt "lacking a personality" a symptom of psychopathy anyway?



No, I have a great personality.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 4, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> No, I have a great personality.


You have a wonderful personality. Some people  just don't understand genius.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sleep said:


> You have a wonderful personality. Some people  just don't understand genius.



Let's dox them and murder their pets.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 4, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Let's dox them and murder their pets.


Best idea ever. Could have only been thought of by someone with a great personality.


----------



## Hui (Sep 6, 2017)

Did you guys fuck yet?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Sep 6, 2017)

Hui said:


> Did you guys fuck yet?



Don't be rude, @Hui.  Dynastia and Sleep have a bond of the soul.  They don't need to tell gross weebs who aren't even @Michel about their sexy times.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 6, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Don't be rude, @Hui.  Dynastia and Sleep have a bond of the soul.  They don't need to tell gross weebs who aren't even @Michel about their sexy times.


He's probably fapping to the thought of it.


----------



## Hui (Sep 6, 2017)

Ew 3D


----------



## Michel (Sep 6, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Don't be rude, @Hui.  Dynastia and Sleep have a bond of the soul.  They don't need to tell gross weebs who aren't even @Michel about their sexy times.


Don't call Huey gross

@Sleep wanna talk about Hatsune Miku?


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 7, 2017)

Michel said:


> @Sleep wanna talk about Hatsune Miku?


I legitimately did not know who Hatsune Miku was until I started searching for rape memes and found several with her as a rapist.


----------



## Hui (Sep 7, 2017)

Surely you've seen this.


----------



## Michel (Sep 7, 2017)

Sleep said:


> I legitimately did not know who Hatsune Miku was until I started searching for rape memes and found several with her as a rapist.


Fuck off, Miku is pure.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 7, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Dynastia and Sleep have a bond of the soul.



We both sold them to the same guy.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Sep 7, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> We both sold them to the same guy.



Did he have horns?

Oh, shit, it just occurred to me!  Satan is a furry!


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 13, 2017)

coco said:


> Quick question: Why link an archive when the original is still on line?



Just in case said person decides to delete everything.


----------



## Null (Sep 13, 2017)

*(no subject)*
2 messages
*Azim Hashim Premji *<sandeepk5426@digimail.in> Thu, Aug 31, 2017 at 7:05 PM
Reply-To: Azim Hashim Premji <azimhashp@gmail.com>


Hello

  I'm Azim Hashim Premji, an Indian business tycoon, investor, and philanthropist. I'm the chairman of Wipro Limited. I gave away 25 per cent of my personal wealth to charity. And I also pledged to give away the rest of 25% this year 2017.. I have decided to donate 750,000.00USD to you. If you are interested in my donation, do contact me for more info. I will also want you to be part of my Charity Foundation once you receive this money so we can join hands together to help the needy..

You can also read more about me via the link below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azim_Premji

Warm Regard
CEO Wipro Limited


*Joshua Moon *<ichverbot@gmail.com> Wed, Sep 13, 2017 at 7:58 PM
To: Azim Hashim Premji <azimhashp@gmail.com>
Dear Mr. Premji,

I would like to thank you for your time in reaching out to me with this magnanimous offer as a part of your charitable organization, and ask that you donate the funds in my name to an organization willing to spread running water and toiletry facilities to the parts of India that do not have such faculties.

Please help India "take the poo to the loo".
https://youtu.be/_peUxE_BKcU?t=29

Kinds regards,
Joshua Moon


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 13, 2017)

WTF you get an offer of a donation that will eliminate all money woes and you turn it down for fucking running water in India???

Kiwifarms is doooooomed


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Sep 15, 2017)

Null said:


> *(no subject)*
> 2 messages
> *Azim Hashim Premji *<sandeepk5426@digimail.in> Thu, Aug 31, 2017 at 7:05 PM
> Reply-To: Azim Hashim Premji <azimhashp@gmail.com>
> ...



I'll sleep soundly tonight in the knowledge that if there are indeed infinite realities, then in some absurd existence there's a series of grotesquely filthy squat toilets in India bedecked with corroded urea-caked plaques commemorating Null's bountiful generosity and humanity.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 15, 2017)

Null said:


> *(no subject)*
> 2 messages
> *Azim Hashim Premji *<sandeepk5426@digimail.in> Thu, Aug 31, 2017 at 7:05 PM
> Reply-To: Azim Hashim Premji <azimhashp@gmail.com>
> ...


>Warm Regard


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 15, 2017)

Null said:


> *(no subject)*
> 2 messages
> *Azim Hashim Premji *<sandeepk5426@digimail.in> Thu, Aug 31, 2017 at 7:05 PM
> Reply-To: Azim Hashim Premji <azimhashp@gmail.com>
> ...


You missed a valuable opportunity for @Melchett's face being on all the toilets in India.


----------



## Taint'ed Love (Sep 18, 2017)

no1956 said:


> It's extra boring cuz you rеtards keep deleting my posts


Your avatar has shitty filters on it lol.





VS




Ps: get a better wig.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 23, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> >Warm Regard



Hopefully not urine grade warm.


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not giving this its own thread but here's an email I got this morning.


> [omitted URL]
> 
> Hi I am emailing you regarding the post above. I am not an sjw I was a popular anti sjw now I just post aesthetics. I would like this thread removed as they are doxing me and threatening to doxx my fiances mum.
> 
> ...



My response:
I could not possibly give less of a fuck about the laws of your backass island and the entire world would be better off if it sank to the bottom of the ocean.

It's not entirely their fault I didn't even read the thread to see if I would be open to deleting it, but certain things they said just made me a grumpy gus.


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 28, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm not giving this its own thread but here's an email I got this morning.
> 
> 
> My response:
> ...


he alternated between "doxing" and "doxxing"


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 28, 2017)

Just saying "kind regards" deserves a doxing tbh.


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Just saying "kind regards" deserves a doxing tbh.


I'm going to start editing Wikipedia pages about Nazis and Hitler and replace "Heil Hitler" with "Kind Regards" so the entire generation grows up associating it with Nazism.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm not giving this its own thread but here's an email I got this morning.
> 
> 
> My response:
> ...



If doxing was illegal there why is there sites giving out public information there? I've found peoples birth records and where they live in the UK.


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 18, 2017)

Kill all trannies.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 18, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 337158



lol I wonder if the emailer was talking about Greta... to Null.


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Dec 18, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 337220View attachment 337221


The only tranny that needs to be shot is the one getting assmad about the site.


----------



## The Fool (Dec 18, 2017)

can always count on mentally ill men in dresses aka trannies to give us new meme quotes to put in random.txt so we can laugh at them being trannies that should all die, thanks trannies


----------



## Somsnosa (Dec 18, 2017)

> let alone after you receive a complaint about it


Fucking gold right here


----------



## TL 532 (Dec 18, 2017)

It took her 30 minutes to find somthing about killing transgender people? 

She must not have been looking very hard.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 19, 2017)

I rape and murder trannies in real life.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I rape and murder trannies in real life.


Truly a paragon!


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I rape and murder trannies in real life.


You are doing God's work.


----------



## crunchysalty (Dec 19, 2017)

I make tranny lampshades for a few Jew sheckles.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 28, 2017)

I tell trannys to put the lotion on it’s skin, or it gets the hose again.


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 29, 2017)

FUCK TRANNYS WITH CHAINSAWS!!!!


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 8, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> I rape and murder trannies in real life.


You know that makes you a fag right?

I'm not judging, I'm just trying to inform.


----------



## Rosechu Got Fat (Jan 8, 2018)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> You know that makes you a fag right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## symantec (Jan 9, 2018)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> You know that makes you a fag right?


*Alpha male / fag


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2018)

This email was so pathetic and inane I can't help but feel bad for whoever wrote it.


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## crunchysalty (Jan 9, 2018)

Null said:


>


More like zoogay.
Furry musian. Lol.
Still uses aol. Oh the 'tism is strong with this one.


----------



## symantec (Jan 9, 2018)

Null said:


>


Oh god


----------



## The Fool (Jan 9, 2018)

Where is this Zoojay thread I can't find it but I must see it


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 9, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Where is this Zoojay thread I can't find it but I must see it


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jonathan-niehaus-zoojay.2324/


----------



## CatParty (Jan 9, 2018)

Null said:


>


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 9, 2018)

Null said:


>


he talks just like Chris


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 9, 2018)

Null said:


>



I wonder if he wrote "P.S. Sorry" in reference to sending the email (which is pretty stupid) or for raping animals (not anymore though)?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 10, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 352763



"Now I'm scared of Kiwi farms trying to ruin me again" 

"Oops, I sended the letter to kiwi farms and boy... that went wrong"

Got two new one to put in the scrolling quotes. This guy is so quotable.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 10, 2018)

Zoojay said:
			
		

> Oops. I sended the letter to KIWI Farms and boy....that went wrong.



that's great random.txt material


----------



## Begemot (Jan 11, 2018)

Johnathon Niehaus, now there's a name I haven't seen for a while. Basic techno and bestiality all in one obese slimy package.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 11, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I wonder if he wrote "P.S. Sorry" in reference to sending the email (which is pretty stupid) or for raping animals (not anymore though)?



Haha, that caught my eye too.  A page full of REEEEEEEE and TAEK MY STUFF DOWN I DINDU NUFFUN  p.s. sorry!


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 11, 2018)

This Zoojay guy talks like he may actually have learning disabilities.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 11, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> This Zoojay guy talks like he may actually have learning disabilities.


One trait of LD is that you have difficulty learning from your experiences. This would seem to be the case.


----------



## Grumbles (Jan 15, 2018)

The Fool said:


> that's great random.txt material



tbh its kind of refreshing to see self-awareness in any form on these threads, even if from an admitted animal rapist/furry musician.


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2018)

Null said:


> From - Thu Jan 18 14:42:07 2018
> Subject: Re: Please Remove my Content
> To: Russell Greer <russmark@gmail.com>
> From: Null <null@kiwifarms.net>
> ...


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jan 18, 2018)

No use in removing it. It's already been copied a thousand times backed up to personal hard drives everywhere. If @Null removes it, someone else will repost it.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 18, 2018)

What a surprise, shitlips reads the page on 'removing content,' sees that he doesn't qualify in any way, but decides that a special exception must be made for him because REASONS.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 18, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> What a surprise, shitlips reads the page on 'removing content,' sees that he doesn't qualify in any way, but decides that a special exception must be made for him because REASONS.


Muh disability. That is always the reason. He uses as both a shield against criticism and a cudgel to force people to do what he wants. It never works.


----------



## Barbarella (Jan 18, 2018)

How not to write Null a letter:

Always start with vague legal threats. 

Move on to folksy relationship establishing, (look, man) with description of personal problems. Null is sure to care. 

Then confess bad behavior and promise to do better, ending with a (oops) slip into what a shitty site it is and suggest that Null can do better too. 

Finally, admit reading the takedown rules, but ask autistically for an exception, cause you a special widdle boy. 

There really was no better reply than fuck off retar*d.*


----------



## Null (Jan 19, 2018)

> So I see you're stalking me on Facebook. I'm not shocked. Truly, you are deviants. And I tried to convince myself otherwise; I was actually beginning to like this place.
> 
> Well, you can be sure of this - trying to wreck my life in any way would be a BIG mistake. I'm far smarter than the pair of you and have actually achieved things you couldn't possibly imagine.
> 
> ...


https://my.mixtape.moe/lapehd.ogg


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 19, 2018)

Null said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/lapehd.ogg



what\who the fuck is this now


----------



## DogOfMan (Jan 19, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> what\who the fuck is this now


Whoever it is, he has a very soothing voice. @Null can you ask him to read me a bedtime story?


----------



## Somsnosa (Jan 19, 2018)

tell him to read the 'I like the idea of fucking dogs' copypasta I need it


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 19, 2018)

Null said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/lapehd.ogg


did this nigga pay a voice actor to do this or some shit because I can't shake off this lack of meaning it from whoever's talking it


----------



## Null (Jan 19, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> did this nigga pay a voice actor to do this or some shit because I can't shake off this lack of meaning it from whoever's talking it


i am a profeshnul voice actor and they paid me cryptopoop to narrate their threat


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 19, 2018)

Also wtf does he mean "the pair of you"

Null you have headmate now?

The least a cow could do when calling in a threat is leave a name. It's not like we only make fun of one sped's facebook account here.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 23, 2018)

Null said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/lapehd.ogg



who tf


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 24, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Also wtf does he mean "the pair of you"
> 
> Null you have headmate now?
> 
> The least a cow could do when calling in a threat is leave a name. It's not like we only make fun of one sped's facebook account here.



It was a threat sent to me with Null cc'ed in.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## crunchysalty (Jan 24, 2018)

So where is this cows thread?


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Jan 24, 2018)

crunchysalty said:


> So where is this cows thread?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thoma...n-gifted-british-peter-griffin-bsv-2-0.38632/


----------



## Null (Mar 2, 2018)

On 3/2/2018 3:03 PM, Bob Clark wrote:
Kiwi Farms <https://kiwifarms.net/>

The following message has been sent from Bob Clark
via the contact form at Kiwi Farms


   Thread about my brother and me

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your stupid members can post their stupid thread ridiculing and
insulting my brother and me but it doesn't matter what you or they think
because we have 3 videos that prove sea serpents exist and occasionally
swim in SF bay.

They're real and they're spectacular!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://kiwifarms.net/


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 2, 2018)

Null said:


> On 3/2/2018 3:03 PM, Bob Clark wrote:
> Kiwi Farms <https://kiwifarms.net/>
> 
> The following message has been sent from Bob Clark
> ...


The last post in this thread was in 2016 and only has one page.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bill-and-bob-clark.19346/


----------



## Done (Mar 3, 2018)

Null said:


> They're real and they're spectacular!!!


Is that a fucking Seinfeld reference?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 3, 2018)

I wanna see sea serpents swimming so in the sea, swishing sails sides to sufficiently swim.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Mar 3, 2018)

Null said:


> On 3/2/2018 3:03 PM, Bob Clark wrote:
> Kiwi Farms <https://kiwifarms.net/>
> 
> The following message has been sent from Bob Clark
> ...



Does spectacular count as a euphemism for being gay? If so, I guess that explains why they're swimming where they're swimming.

Checkmate, haters.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 6, 2018)

neural said:


> Is that a fucking Seinfeld reference?



Yes...yes it is.
Seinfeld Season 4 Episode 19 - The Implant


----------



## Power Armor (Mar 6, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> View attachment 364435


i really appreciate the idea that every time someone tries to say really serious things in direct messages on kiwifarms someone tags in dynastia and he starts calling everyone involved total abhorrent faggots


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 7, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> i really appreciate the idea that every time someone tries to say really serious things in direct messages on kiwifarms someone tags in dynastia and he starts calling everyone involved total abhorrent faggots



? Failing to see any issue here.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 7, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> i really appreciate the idea that every time someone tries to say really serious things in direct messages on kiwifarms someone tags in dynastia and he starts calling everyone involved total abhorrent faggots



He's not wrong though


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 8, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> i really appreciate the idea that every time someone tries to say really serious things in direct messages on kiwifarms someone tags in dynastia and he starts calling everyone involved total abhorrent faggots



He sent it to me in the first place.


----------



## Done (Mar 8, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> He sent it to me in the first place.


Thomas was truly gifted.


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2018)

"Hello [Joel G. Box?] There is this french guy, this french hacker, Napoleon Bonaparte, trying to make my address on the server. Call him off *now*."


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 13, 2018)

It's always exciting seeing these notifications pop up and they rarely disappoint. 

Calling @DukeOfWellington, can you help here?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 13, 2018)

Napoleon Bonaparte? That dudes a dick.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 13, 2018)

Null said:


> "Hello [Joel G. Box?] There is this french guy, this french hacker, Napoleon Bonaparte, trying to make my address on the server. Call him off *now*."



Cho-Chee-Bot?   Buggered if I can make out anything clearer with his/her voice popping like that.  Put a Virginia twang on it and I'd say it sounded a little like Chris-Chan, so what other troons have had their jimmies rustled by 'hackers' trying to dox them lately? Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 14, 2018)

The Un-Clit said:


> Cho-Chee-Bot?   Buggered if I can make out anything clearer with his/her voice popping like that.  Put a Virgina twang on it and I'd say it sounded a little like Chris-Chan, so what other troons have had their jimmies rustled by 'hackers' trying to dox them lately? Anyone have a clue?



Best I can think of is the whole hackers targeting ISIS accounts with gay porn in 2016 or 2017


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 14, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Best I can think of is the whole hackers targeting ISIS accounts with gay porn in 2016 or 2017


No, ISIS Twitter accounts were hacked and made fabulous during the early summer of 2016


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2018)

iTS KIND OF FUNNY HOW YOU POST CONTENT WITHOUT 2 SIDES OF THE STORY.  YOU REALLY HAVE NO BUSINESS DOING ANYTHING WITH THIS IS FAKE JOURNALISM WRITTEN BY TEENAGERS, YOUR SITE IS WORSE THAN THE NATIONAL ENQUIRER. YOU ARE PRETTY MUCH THE LOWEST OF THE LOW, TROLLS WITH LITERALLY NOTHING BETTER TO DO THAN GARBAGE SLAM DUNK NORMAL HARD WORKING PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD.  I WILL BE MOVING FORWARD WITH A SUIT, BUT NOT AGAINST YOU. YOU WILL LIKELY BE SUBPONEA'D TO REVEAL WHO IS DOING ALL THIS SLANDEROUS MALICIOUS DEFAMATION. ITS PRETTY SAD THAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU EXIST WHEN YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE CHOKED YOU AT BIRTH. SHE SHOULD HAVE KNOWN YOUD NEVER BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY, SO YOU WOULD DEGRADE TO SOMETHING AS SCUMMY AS PROFESSIONAL TROLLING. NO ONE THAT EVER CARES ABOUT ME WILL EVER SEE THIS NONSENSE.



JUST REMEMBER, IM THE TALENT CENTER STAGE. YOU ARE THE GUY SELLING PRETZELS AT YOGURTLAND GETTING BEER AND NACHO CHEESE SPILLED ON YOU. IF I CUMMED ON A SOCK AND RUBBED IT IN YOUR FACE ITD BE BETTER THAN YOU DESERVE.



I KNOW YOU DEAL WITH HARD ASSES ALL THE TIME SO I WONT BOTHER TO THROW ANY EMPTY THREATS TOWARD YOU. BUT PERHAPS JUST ONCE, YOU CAN TELL THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STORY INSTEAD OF A ONE SIDED STORY? OR DOESNT THAT ATTRACT ENOUGH ATTENTION? NOT THAT IM OBLIGATED TO DEFEND MY "REPUTATION" AGAINST A GARBAGE SITE SUCH AS YOURS. THE TRUTH IS, THE REAL TALENT SEEKERS OF THE WORLD DONT SEEK OUT THIS NONSENSE OR CARE AND BLOW YOU OFF AS A TROLL. ITS DOUBTFUL YOUR DUMB ARTICLE WILL EVEN HAVE ANY NEGATIVE EFFECT. THIS MIGHT COME AS A WEIRD REQUEST, BUT WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF I ASKED YOU TO TAKE THE ARTICLE DOWN? ITS JUST INTERNET SMUT AND THE WHOLE 2 PEOPLE THAT MIGHT SEE MY SLANDERING/DEFAMATION A MONTH FROM YOUR SITE WERE NEVER MY FANS ANYWAY. MY FANS DONT FREQUENT GARBAGE SITES LIKE THESE. YOU'RE ON PAR WITH HORSE NEWS. WHICH MEANS YOUR EITHER IN LEAGUE WITH THEM, OR YOU ARE THEM. EITHER WAY I CARE NOT NONE OF THIS RIDICULOUS NONSENSE HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH MY PROFESSIONAL CAREER. YOUTUBE ISNT EVERYTHING. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF THAT YOU CANT FIND ANYTHING BETTER TO DO IN LIFE BECAUSE YOU'RE TALENTLESS SO YOU CHOOSE TO RUN A LAME WEBSITE TO INTICE FLAME WARS. YOURE NOT A CREATOR, YOU DESTROY. AND IF YOUR PROUD OF THAT YOU ARE A PITIFUL CREATURE INDEED... I CAN NOT WAIT FOR DEATH TO TAKE YOU YOU WILL BE SCREAMING AS THE REAL MONSTERS GOD HAS NOT ALLOWED YOU TO EVEN FATHOM GRAB YOU TO TAKE YOU TO THE PIT OF HELL WHERE YOU BELONG...


----------



## Hiragana (Mar 20, 2018)

Null can't make sure your side is heard if he doesn't know who you are. Should contact him quickly with the information, so he can rectify this unfortunate situation.


----------



## Lunachu (Mar 20, 2018)

The thread is totally pointless and won't hurt him/her/it in any way but REEEEEE they'll file a suit!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2018)

Hiragana said:


> Null can't make sure your side is heard if he doesn't know who you are. Should contact him quickly with the information, so he can rectify this unfortunate situation.



Agreed, I'll promise not to laugh at them.


----------



## TL 532 (Mar 20, 2018)

Holy shit! Guys we made it! We're a news site now! 

Also I'll he expecting payment and a press pass for my future shit posts. I'm a reporter after all.


----------



## diana (Mar 20, 2018)

Can someone even file a suit against a single user of the site?

In the event that a court took this seriously, would @Null be required to divulge the extent of his knowledge about their identity?


----------



## TL 532 (Mar 20, 2018)

diana said:


> Can someone even file a suit against a single user of the site?
> 
> In the event that a court took this seriously, would @Null be required to divulge the extent of his knowledge about their identity?


Front my fairly limited knowledge we own everything we post. So yea if you broke the law with post on here they could take you to court. 

 For example if you post CP and the feds got a warrant( Subpoena?) Null would have to give them what he has/testify.

They did that to Moot, you should read the transcript it's funny stuff.


----------



## Hiragana (Mar 20, 2018)

Dunno if it's the right site or not, but here's Horse News. A brony site.

Has a recent article about Lightning Stalker/Neon Notes. Any recent mention of him over in Animal Control?


----------



## InLivingTuna (Mar 20, 2018)

Null said:


> iTS KIND OF FUNNY HOW YOU POST CONTENT WITHOUT 2 SIDES OF THE STORY.  YOU REALLY HAVE NO BUSINESS DOING ANYTHING WITH THIS IS FAKE JOURNALISM WRITTEN BY TEENAGERS, YOUR SITE IS WORSE THAN THE NATIONAL ENQUIRER. YOU ARE PRETTY MUCH THE LOWEST OF THE LOW, TROLLS WITH LITERALLY NOTHING BETTER TO DO THAN GARBAGE SLAM DUNK NORMAL HARD WORKING PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD.  I WILL BE MOVING FORWARD WITH A SUIT, BUT NOT AGAINST YOU. YOU WILL LIKELY BE SUBPONEA'D TO REVEAL WHO IS DOING ALL THIS SLANDEROUS MALICIOUS DEFAMATION. ITS PRETTY SAD THAT PEOPLE LIKE YOU EXIST WHEN YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE CHOKED YOU AT BIRTH. SHE SHOULD HAVE KNOWN YOUD NEVER BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY, SO YOU WOULD DEGRADE TO SOMETHING AS SCUMMY AS PROFESSIONAL TROLLING. NO ONE THAT EVER CARES ABOUT ME WILL EVER SEE THIS NONSENSE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how there's an uncapitalized "I" at the beginning of this rant. He didn't even use caps lock, he was holding shift this whole time.
So is it The Burning Donut or Audiowave Dasher? The reference to Horse News makes it obvious that this is some fashion of brony lolcow, but the rest is pretty open to interpretation. The mention of us being "journalists" seems like a dead giveaway Donut trait, but the all caps and the weird pseudo-negotiation makes me think its Dasher's doing, and Dasher's rage would be more fresh anyhow.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 22, 2018)

Okay, I'm going to guess that text wall is from some variant of the Misty Ray Henry / Because ICAN / Emma Kpop / SarahJKpop / annamiller account. I thought the earlier voice mail might be, too. I mean, it could be any one of hundreds of cows, but the  YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE CHOKED YOU AT BIRTH thing is classic Misty Henry.

I wonder if @Broken Pussy agrees.

I don't think the brony reference tallies, though.


----------



## Hiragana (Mar 22, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Okay, I'm going to guess that text wall is from some variant of the Misty Ray Henry / Because ICAN / Emma Kpop / SarahJKpop / annamiller account. I thought the earlier voice mail might be, too. I mean, it could be any one of hundreds of cows, but the  YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE CHOKED YOU AT BIRTH thing is classic Misty Henry.
> 
> I wonder if @Broken Pussy agrees.
> 
> I don't think the brony reference tallies, though.


Not enough conspiracy theories and accusations of Null being Meeki/Heather/someone else. That and Power Rangers are more her thing.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 22, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Okay, I'm going to guess that text wall is from some variant of the Misty Ray Henry / Because ICAN / Emma Kpop / SarahJKpop / annamiller account. I thought the earlier voice mail might be, too. I mean, it could be any one of hundreds of cows, but the  YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE CHOKED YOU AT BIRTH thing is classic Misty Henry.
> 
> I wonder if @Broken Pussy agrees.
> 
> I don't think the brony reference tallies, though.



I agree with the people upthread who think it’s a brony due to the “horse news” part.



InLivingTuna said:


> I love how there's an uncapitalized "I" at the beginning of this rant. He didn't even use caps lock, he was holding shift this whole time.
> So is it The Burning Donut or Audiowave Dasher? The reference to Horse News makes it obvious that this is some fashion of brony lolcow, but the rest is pretty open to interpretation. The mention of us being "journalists" seems like a dead giveaway Donut trait, but the all caps and the weird pseudo-negotiation makes me think its Dasher's doing, and Dasher's rage would be more fresh anyhow.



Dasher would fit, from my casual perusal of the OP, since he’s a musician and this person was ranting about his talent, but he also said that we’ve been talking about him for a month and that thread is brand new as of Monday.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> I love how there's an uncapitalized "I" at the beginning of this rant. He didn't even use caps lock, he was holding shift this whole time.


Probs had capslock on and instinctively hit shift for the "i"


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Probs had capslock on and instinctively hit shift for the "i"


Yeah I do that when I am rEALLY REALLY MAD


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 25, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I agree with the people upthread who think it’s a brony due to the “horse news” part.
> 
> 
> 
> Dasher would fit, from my casual perusal of the OP, since he’s a musician and this person was ranting about his talent, but he also said that we’ve been talking about him for a month and that thread is brand new as of Monday.



Bronies have been bitching about Kiwifarms on Twitter this month due to doxings or some such so probably a brony.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Bronies have been bitching about Kiwifarms on Twitter this month due to doxings or some such so probably a brony.



My stance is that if a brony is pissed they got doxed, they shouldn't make public their desire to have sex with technicolor ponies.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 25, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Bronies have been bitching about Kiwifarms on Twitter this month due to doxings or some such so probably a brony.



The saddest part is that there are so many, it’s pretty difficult to narrow down who wrote the complaint.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 25, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> The saddest part is that there are so many, it’s pretty difficult to narrow down who wrote the complaint.



Complaints on Twitter were from March 12 - recent. Said that some brony came on to Kiwifarms and started posting some other bronies dox.

So far names dropped were apparently doxed are DogpatchPress and DeoTasDevil also I guess altfurs were also doxed recently, someone named Edge?

Edit: Furries are the ones bitching about doxes. I get those fandoms confused since they're both into bestiality

Edit 2: I don't know why, but I think it could be Zak


----------



## FP 208 (Mar 25, 2018)

null reposted the all caps complaint when he found the relevant thread of the brony here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/benja...ecterscorpion-blueitalics.40597/#post-3166110


----------



## Null (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello, Shane. I know what you are doing. You cannot just the will of Rich ever Nation. Rejuvenation is the future. It's septic you brace. You cannot resist you will submit to us. You were this little incoherent. You in your little test this pase are going down.


Are not fooling with you, Jeannie. You are to treat me with respect on this. And respect the views of the Rejuvenation group. Get this is it gets too. in those that's about Will show fall it's the pits oven. We're all this. Rejuvenation is still Leone Searcher properties over. Kicking off people that right is to be committing an act of the war staring. In you show me slide it in sent into the insurance oxfords. Are you not playing games with you Cheney? You should be very afraid.


----------



## nyess (Apr 21, 2018)

Null takes his asmr seriously


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 21, 2018)

[Overly Dramatic Noises]


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 21, 2018)

Null said:


> Hello, Shane. I know what you are doing. You cannot just the will of Rich ever Nation. Rejuvenation is the future. It's septic you brace. You cannot resist you will submit to us. You were this little incoherent. You in your little test this pase are going down.
> 
> 
> Are not fooling with you, Jeannie. You are to treat me with respect on this. And respect the views of the Rejuvenation group. Get this is it gets too. in those that's about Will show fall it's the pits oven. We're all this. Rejuvenation is still Leone Searcher properties over. Kicking off people that right is to be committing an act of the war staring. In you show me slide it in sent into the insurance oxfords. Are you not playing games with you Cheney? You should be very afraid.


Congrats, dear leader.
Lots of accusations of heresy and the wrath of god, followed by threats of divine judgement....

Apparently, you've received voicemail from Commissar Yarrick.
Emprah be praised, I guess.

Edit:
Tagging @Jaimas, he's the only one who will get the joke.


----------



## James Smith (Apr 21, 2018)

Null said:


> Hello, Shane. I know what you are doing. You cannot just the will of Rich ever Nation. Rejuvenation is the future. It's septic you brace. You cannot resist you will submit to us. You were this little incoherent. You in your little test this pase are going down.


Hello, Janey.[?] I know what you are doing. You cannot resist will of rejuvenation. Rejuvenation is the future. Accept it. You'll embrace it. You cannot resist; you will submit to us. [laughter] You are this little, incoherent swine. You and your little death this death [unintelligible] are going down. [laughter] [obnoxious receiver slam]



Null said:


> Are not fooling with you, Jeannie. You are to treat me with respect on this. And respect the views of the Rejuvenation group. Get this is it gets too. in those that's about Will show fall it's the pits oven. We're all this. Rejuvenation is still Leone Searcher properties over. Kicking off people that right is to be committing an act of the war staring. In you show me slide it in sent into the insurance oxfords. Are you not playing games with you Cheney? You should be very afraid.


I am not fooling with you, Janey. You are to treat me with respect on this server, and respect the views of the rejuvenation group. Death is... is death is against the will of god, and those that oppose that will shall fall into the pits of infernal where all death is [unintelligible]. Rejuvenation is the only answer to humanity's salvation. To deny people that right is to be... committing an act of the worst heresy, and you shall be smited and sent into the eternal judgement of hell. [laugh] I am not playing games with you Janey. You should be very afraid.[obnoxious receiver slam]


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Apr 21, 2018)

A fun game that all the forum can play!



> Hello, shaney(?). I know what you are doing. You cannot resist the will of rejevenation [sic]. Rejuvenation is the future. Accept it; you embrace it. You cannot resist; you will submit to us. Heh heh. You worthless little incoherent swine. You and your little deathless(?) posse(?) are going down. Hehehehehe.
> 
> Are not fooling with you, Cheney. You are to treat me with respect on this server. And respect the views of the rejuvenation group. Death is against the will of god (?). And those that oppose that will shall fall into the pits of inferno where all death is splong(?). Hic. Rejuvenation is the only answer. Something something salvation. To deny people that right is to be committing an act of the worst heresy. And you shall be smited. Sent into the eternal judgments of hell. Heh. I'm not playing games with you, Cheney. You should be very afraid.



Welp, it's official: Satan is rétarded.


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2018)

+1 (440) 792-4861

Hello there Cody, it's me. You probably know we are indeed on the main man. I am giving you the salt imagine you are too and assist with making fun of me on the internet and Aunt escort especially and you are too lets me into the World server as a permanent member. It also have an admin rink failure to comply with these messages and you will face star consequences be on your horse imagining. I expect you in showed you not to comply tonight amount. Otherwise, you will know what true here is hahaha.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 22, 2018)

Who the hell is Cody?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2018)

Null said:


> +1 (440) 792-4861
> 
> Hello there Cody, it's me. You probably know we are indeed on the main man. I am giving you the salt imagine you are too and assist with making fun of me on the internet and Aunt escort especially and you are too lets me into the World server as a permanent member. It also have an admin rink failure to comply with these messages and you will face star consequences be on your horse imagining. I expect you in showed you not to comply tonight amount. Otherwise, you will know what true here is hahaha.


I didn't know we have a thread on the Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Null (Apr 23, 2018)

+1 (440) 792-4861

hello, Shane e you are beginning to skip out of line again Shane e I thought I told you to lay off your chest Estero Gates. You will submit to the wheel of Rejuvenation under the orders and guidance of Lord all 3 degree. Failure to comply and you will hand you will face dire consequences. Like you cannot imagine how I make myself clear Cheney. Ohh truth. What's because reason is going to happen whether you like it or not it is we'll bring forth a new era of peace and prosperity. And as for you you're more than welcome to die, who knows? Maybe I'll hold a burial for you. Will I pay since it on your coffee? Have fun Shane E. I & I do. Hope you die. But that is after all what you want. Don't you? You little death if you love your Grim Reaper. Yes you do. But you know what I couldn't care less because once the regenerative therapy second staging it and it and it will it hits. Boy, I'm going to be living the good life. But your life I can tell you is going to turn expert s*****. You are truly off your arrogance in your pride. Otherwise, you are going to be wore having a lot to worry about. You will be facing the Morse dire consequences that you could ever even imagine. Have fun. It's it's Akshay me because your time is running out.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 23, 2018)

Yo, for real tho, did you piss off a cult or what?
Last few days have been nonstop messages from some budget Doctor Doom ass motherfucker.
Watch out for heat rays, I guess.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 23, 2018)

This is Time Cube levels of weird. Maybe repost it on some creepypasta subreddit or board, I'm sure they'll appreciate the delirious cult leader and his calls to his lost congregation member Shane.


----------



## Null (Apr 23, 2018)

+1 (440) 792-4861

You are filled to heat my warning Shane. Tick tock tick tock your time is running out idiots. You want to submit to the glory of sense Unity? In pretty much every other word. She anti-aging organisation there is Through the power of advocacy you you will go through fear. I am not alone in this endeavor. There are many others. Ohh there you Elyria. Steve is Elena No Love. Keith call me toll. Advocate for sure for this technology to be forwarded. It's hi. You will know how Incorrect and how stupid you are. Because that will technically you are stupid. You could not resist the willpower of Rejuvenation therapy. The movement is growing and it is growing stronger than you could ever even imagine. You will submit to our will. or you will do it. I will be on your gray. Fair will Cheney because well where you're headed it isn't going to be very pleasant.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 23, 2018)

Why do I think this is @Bryan Dunn?


----------



## tehpope (Apr 23, 2018)

That guy kind of reminds me of Val Venis.








Null said:


> snip



Hello there ???. You don't probably know me. I am the enemy man. I am giving you this ultimatum. You are to cease and desist with making fun of me on the internet and on discord especially. And you are to let me into the world server as a permanent member. And I shall have an admin rank. Failure to comply with these messages and you will face dire consequences beyond your worst imagining. I expect you to ??? to comply to my demands. Otherwise, you will know what true fear is. [laugh]

*note: I'm using the name Cheney. Not sure what name its supposed to be*



Null said:


> Snip


hello, Cheney. You are beginning to step out of line again Cheney. I thought I told you to lay off your deathist arrogance. You will submit to the will of Rejuvenation, under the orders and guidance of Lord Aubrey de Grey. Failure to comply and you will have (flub), and you will face dire consequences LIKE YOU CANNOT IMAGINE. DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR Cheney? You will know true fear. Once (flub) because regen is going to happen whether you like it or not. And it will bring forth a new era of peace and prosperity. And as for you you're more than welcome to die. who knows? Maybe I'll hold a burial for you. While I piece (piss?) and shit on your coffin. [laughter] Have fun Cheney. I (flub) and I do hope you die. But hey, that is after all what you want. Don't you? You little deathist. You love your Grim Reaper. Yes you do. But you know what, I couldn't care less. Because once the regenerative therapy second staging hit and it and it will it hits. Boy, I'm going to be living the good life. But your life I can tell you is going to turn extra shitty. You are to lay off your arrogance, in your pride. Otherwise, you are going to be wore (flub) having a lot to worry about. You will be facing the morst (most) dire consequences that you could ever even imagine. Have fun. It tick-tock Cheney because your time is running out.



Null said:


> snip


You have failed to heed my warning Cheney. Tick tock tick tock your time is running out, idiot. You are to submit to the glory of senze, unity. In pretty much every other ??? anti-aging organisation there is. Through the power of advocacy, you will (flub) you will know true fear. I am not alone in this endeavor. There are many others. Elyrian (flub) Elyren. Steve Hill. Elena Nolova. Keith Comrito. All key advocate pushers for this technology to be forwarded. In due time, you will know how incorrect and how stupid you are. Because, that well, technically you are stupid. You cannot resist the willpower of Rejuvenation therapy. The movement is growing and it is growing stronger than you could ever even imagine. You will submit to our will. Or, you will die. And I will pee on your grave. Farewell Cheney. Because, well, where you're headed, it isn't going to be very pleasant.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 23, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> Who the hell is Cody?


Dusty Rhodes's son. Lately he's been ruining Bullet Club.

Seriously though if this guy just stopped for a second and even explained what the fuck he's on about it would be helpful.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Apr 23, 2018)

You should probably tell Janey and Cody that they are in some deep doodoo.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> Who the hell is Cody?






CODDDDDDDDYYY!


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 23, 2018)

Who is Cheney tho


----------



## James Smith (Apr 23, 2018)

Null said:


> +1 (440) 792-4861
> 
> Hello there Cody, it's me. You probably know we are indeed on the main man. I am giving you the salt imagine you are too and assist with making fun of me on the internet and Aunt escort especially and you are too lets me into the World server as a permanent member. It also have an admin rink failure to comply with these messages and you will face star consequences be on your horse imagining. I expect you in showed you not to comply tonight amount. Otherwise, you will know what true here is hahaha.


Hello there, [Cody?] [unintelligible]. You probably know me; I am the enemy man. I am giving you this ultimatum: you are to cease and desist with making fun of me on the Internet and on Discord especially, and you are to let me into the world server as a permanent member and I shall have an admin rank. Failure to comply with these messages and you will face dire consequences beyond your worst imaginings. I expect you and [unintelligible] bot to comply with my demands; otherwise you will know what true fear is. [laughter] [obnoxious receiver slam]

I do this because I assume Null has zero interest in actually transcribing this kind of autism and just runs it through a program.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 23, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Hello there, [Cody?] [unintelligible]. You probably know me; I am the enemy man. I am giving you this ultimatum: you are to cease and desist with making fun of me on the Internet and on Discord especially, and you are to let me into the world server as a permanent member and I shall have an admin rank. Failure to comply with these messages and you will face dire consequences beyond your worst imaginings. I expect you and [unintelligible] bot to comply with my demands; otherwise you will know what true fear is. [laughter] [obnoxious receiver slam]
> 
> I do this because I assume Null has zero interest in actually transcribing this kind of autism and just runs it through a program.



Before you spend time doing the rest check out post 402


----------



## James Smith (Apr 23, 2018)

Spoiler: My attempt at #397



Hello, Janey. You are beginning to step out of line again, Janey. I thought I told you to lay off your deathist arrogance. You will submit to the will of rejuvination under the orders and guidance of lord [Aubrey de Gray?]. Failure to comply and you will have... you will face dire consequences like you could not imagine. Do I make myself clear, Janey? You will know true fear once... because regen is going to happen whether you like it or not, and it will bring forth a new era of peace and prosperity. And as for you, you're more than welcome to die. Who knows, maybe I'll hold a burial for you... while I pee and shit on your coffin. [laughter] Have fun, Janey. I... and I do hope you die, but hey it is after all what you want don't you, you little deathist. You love your grim reaper, yes you do, but you know what? I couldn't care less because once the regenerative therapys against aging hit, and it... and it... boy will it hit boy I'm gonna be living the good life but you're life I can tell you is going to turn extra shitty. You are to lay off your arrogance and your pride, otherwise you are going to be more... having a lot to worry about. You will be facing the most dire consequences that you could ever even imagine. Have fun, and tick-tock Janey because your time is running out. [obnoxious receiver slam]





Spoiler: My attempt at #400



You have failed to heed my warning, Janey. Tick-tock, tick-tock, your time is running out idiot. You are to submit to the glory of [unintelligible], unity, and pretty much every other aging... anti-aging organization there is. Through the power of advocacy you will... you will know true fear. I am not alone in this endeavor. There are many others [Eleria... Elerian?], [Steve Hill?], [Elenda no Lova?], [Health Comreito]; all key advocate pushers for this technology to be forwarded. In due time you will know how incorrect and how stupid you are, because that... well technically you are stupid. You cannot resist the willpower of rejuvination therapy. The movement is growing and it is growing stronger than you could even ever imagine. You will submit to our will, or you will die and I will pee on your grave. Farewell Janey, because well... where you are headed it isn't going to be very pleasant. [obnoxious receiver slam]


It does sound like Cheney. I forgot that was a name.


----------



## tehpope (Apr 23, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> I do this because I assume Null has zero interest in actually transcribing this kind of autism and just runs it through a program.


 I assume this is on a Google Voice account and google tries its best to transcribe it.


----------



## Southern Belle (Apr 23, 2018)

These voicemails are the fuckin best man. I haven't laughed this hard in a while. wtf brand of crazy even is this?


----------



## Lurk King (Apr 24, 2018)

Southern Belle said:


> wtf brand of crazy even is this?



Oh, you know, just your standard everyday quest for immortality kind of crazy.

https://www.fightaging.org

We've got rambing blog posts by someone referring to themself as "Reason", and mentions of  both Deathists and Aubrey de Grey. It's at least gotta be in the ballpark.


----------



## KingQueen (Apr 27, 2018)

Null said:


> Failure to comply and you will hand you will face dire consequences.


He fucks up right here. He's reading off a script. Elaborate troll. Amusing though.

Also Ohio is the asshole of America.


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 27, 2018)

Null said:


> +1 (440) 792-4861
> 
> hello, Shane e you are beginning to skip out of line again Shane e I thought I told you to lay off your chest Estero Gates. You will submit to the wheel of Rejuvenation under the orders and guidance of Lord all 3 degree. Failure to comply and you will hand you will face dire consequences. Like you cannot imagine how I make myself clear Cheney. Ohh truth. What's because reason is going to happen whether you like it or not it is we'll bring forth a new era of peace and prosperity. And as for you you're more than welcome to die, who knows? Maybe I'll hold a burial for you. Will I pay since it on your coffee? Have fun Shane E. I & I do. Hope you die. But that is after all what you want. Don't you? You little death if you love your Grim Reaper. Yes you do. But you know what I couldn't care less because once the regenerative therapy second staging it and it and it will it hits. Boy, I'm going to be living the good life. But your life I can tell you is going to turn expert s*****. You are truly off your arrogance in your pride. Otherwise, you are going to be wore having a lot to worry about. You will be facing the Morse dire consequences that you could ever even imagine. Have fun. It's it's Akshay me because your time is running out.



Do you ever like leave your phone laying around and someone who has no idea about kiwifarms picks up your phone and gets this?

(I know its a Google Voice mailbox but still the thought is funny)


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Yo, for real tho, did you piss off a cult or what?
> Last few days have been nonstop messages from some budget Doctor Doom ass motherfucker.
> Watch out for heat rays, I guess.



That number is from Brecksville, Ohio. Only cow I see with a thread from there is Jared Messing


----------



## Null (May 3, 2018)

Hello. Is this Discord? I'm a member of your social site Lightyear after this squared out and I'm I'm trying to type I have this error it says that what this why login that something is going on here with that vomiting draw bridge Castle spitting out arrows and it's asking me for an email verification form. I have to do by phone to verify I'm human. So I sent email verification device cellphone. I thought my cellphone number and I get the code. I typed the code and it says it's invalid. So I can't I can't message this cord and I and it's like I can't type any messages. I can't post on any servers or any of that. I can't use this card until I get my email verified in and it needs to be verified. My email address is bowserkoopa559@gmail.com. Send me an email verification to my Gmail account there. Okay. See you. Bye.

https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp...mail_is_verified_yet_its_not_letting_me_post/
https://archive.md/54kcc


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 3, 2018)

Guy might have the wrong number

family and dog's dox incoming I hope


----------



## niggers (May 3, 2018)

Null said:


> Hello. Is this Discord?



what a weird fucking way to start a voicemail lol


----------



## Hiragana (May 3, 2018)

Thought of changing your phone number? Crazy people calling you seem to happen with a disturbing regularity.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 3, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Guy might have the wrong number
> 
> family and dog's dox incoming I hope


Sounds like a cat owner to me.


----------



## BE 911 (May 3, 2018)

You have to be pretty exceptional to think giving your email to Null would be a good idea.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 3, 2018)

Hello are you the internet I'm trying to access one of your websites please help.


----------



## Bad Times (May 3, 2018)

Unable to figure out discord, rings Null instead of googiling and fixing his own issues, lots of degenerate tabs open to deviantart, desktop notifications. @Warioland523 never change.


Spoiler






 

Sorry for shit screenshot, taken straight from his thread https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jared-messing-galaxyvoyager128-warioland523-zeldaking64.37556/page-2


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

+1 (210) 740-6505

Moon, clear my -- your website. I don't want my crap on it.
Get out of it, otherwise we'll continue to be after you.
By the way, I was a pretty good bill collector. I hope you don't owe any money because we're pretty good at finding people.
We got you all located the way it is already.
You'll end up serving a load of time after it's over one way or another.


----------



## AprilRains (May 13, 2018)

Why don't they ever mention their names? Don't they know their thread is not the only one here?


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> Why don't they ever mention their names? Don't they know their thread is not the only one here?



Looks like it's this autist, some clown named Rick Wagner.


----------



## AprilRains (May 13, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Looks like it's this autist, some clown named Rick Wagner.


Well, he finally figured out Chris-Chan doesn't run the site, and it only took him years to do so. Top hole.


----------



## Null (May 14, 2018)

+1 (210) 740-6505

Hey moon, this is Wagner. How you doing, Mr. Gay Power? And you might want to take my stuff off your site, quit the heckling out of me and all the other stuff. I got a contact Cloudflare too, thanks for reminding me. You wanted my face. Sorry, if you don't like my straight ideas, but as I was saying, you're a faggot, I'm a bigot. Everybody's got their own thing. So we will keep after you on this thing. Yes, I learn how to do hacking and everything else, and maybe we'll get you to jail too, for being a child molester. So people find out more about you. Have a nice day and don't get it running drugs too much, alright? We'll do a little advertising for you in that area. Thank you.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 14, 2018)

Who the fuck is that clown?


----------



## Derp Potato (May 14, 2018)

Does he think KF is a drug trafficking website or something?

Is Null encroaching on the troony turf?


----------



## Cryin RN (May 14, 2018)

It's truly astounding how many lolcows fall for Null's ED entry.  Believe everything you see on the Internet kids.


----------



## Gorgar (May 14, 2018)

How dare this person??
Null is not Mr. Gay Power, he is Mr. Panda Company!!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (May 14, 2018)

Oh, our insane AIDS poet is back? Man, more forgotten treasures crawling popping up.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (May 14, 2018)

I must be still drunk from the weekend, because I can't stop laughing after hearing, "Hey moon, this is Wagner. How you doing, Mr. Gay Power?"

It's pure poetry.


----------



## Haramburger (May 14, 2018)

Derp Potato said:


> Does he think KF is a drug trafficking website or something?
> 
> Is Null encroaching on the troony turf?



Spironolactone isn't even dimebag value, let alone DMT or mushroom money. Unless troons are just doing normal CIS-drugs to forget about their bodies for a few hours at a time.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (May 14, 2018)

Null said:


> Hey moon, this is Wagner. How you doing, Mr. Gay Power? And you might want to take my stuff off your site, quit the heckling out of me and all the other stuff. I got a contact Cloudflare too, thanks for reminding me. You wanted my face. Sorry, if you don't like my straight ideas, but as I was saying, you're a faggot, I'm a bigot. Everybody's got their own thing. So we will keep after you on this thing. Yes, I learn how to do hacking and everything else, and maybe we'll get you to jail too, for being a child molester. So people find out more about you. Have a nice day and don't get it running drugs too much, alright? We'll do a little advertising for you in that area. Thank you.


What a well articulated and well spoken individual.  10/10 would enjoy a good "lawsuit" from him where he represents himself.  That would be quite a spectacle


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2018)

Null said:


> Hey moon, this is Wagner. How you doing, Mr. Gay Power?



random_text.txt for this?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 14, 2018)

Oh no what will I do without my tranny death camp -- oh wait.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 14, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> How dare this person??
> Null is not Mr. Gay Power, he is Mr. Panda Company!!



No!  @Null is Mr. Steal Your Girl!


----------



## ThePurpleProse (May 14, 2018)

Null said:


> I learn how to do hacking and everything else


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 14, 2018)

He did say "thank you" at the end

after threatening to hack and jail Null and calling him a child molester 

but still.


----------



## UW 411 (May 14, 2018)

Anyone else waiting for Null to compile these (at least the written ones) into a book? 10/10 would buy.

You just wait until he learns to hack. Sure, it's all laughs now - but you just wait.

And wait.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 14, 2018)

That sounded more like a shill than a threat.


----------



## Tookie (May 14, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Who the fuck is that clown?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ralph-lee-rick-wagner-iii.13551/ Probably.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 14, 2018)

Why it's always the cowboys who call?


----------



## Goofy Logic (May 14, 2018)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ralph-lee-rick-wagner-iii.13551/ Probably.


Yeah, I'm 95% certain this is him.  He's been bugging Null off and on ever since he discovered we not only had a thread on him, but bypassed his "copyright protection" to his pay-to-view poems and were discussing them.


----------



## AZ 594 (May 14, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> He did say "thank you" at the end
> 
> after threatening to hack and jail Null and calling him a child molester
> 
> but still.



A real gentleman always demonstrates manners.



Pepito said:


> Why it's always the cowboys who call?



Probably thinks that taking the time to call is more threatening than sending an email.


----------



## AprilRains (May 14, 2018)

That bill collector stuff is weird. Probably he had a job in a boiler room calling alleged debtors and now he thinks he's fucking Experian.


----------



## NeetBoy (May 14, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> It's truly astounding how many lolcows fall for Null's ED entry.  Believe everything you see on the Internet kids.





Spoiler: Every single time...


----------



## Cthulu (May 14, 2018)

Null is a faggot tbf


----------



## AprilRains (May 14, 2018)

How does Wagner know about Null running the servers on Gay Power? Those poor goddamned AIDS patients on all those treadmills. Makes me sick.


----------



## Stephan Kang (May 14, 2018)

HrrDrr said:


> Spoiler: Every single time...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449279


This is legit the reason I signed up to the site. 
Anyone with an entry that ludicrous is clearly one of my ilk.


----------



## Hui (May 15, 2018)

Die Null!


----------



## sperginity (May 15, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> It's truly astounding how many lolcows fall for Null's ED entry.  Believe everything you see on the Internet kids.


How do I get the full story about how the ED entry came to be? Was it just some random faggots or a revenge entry?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 15, 2018)

The only thing I can think when I hear that fucking accent, man.
All it needs is banjo music.


----------



## Null (May 24, 2018)

Hi, this is Corrine Clifford cor I in in E CL AI fo Rd. You guys wrote a defendant or a live with 10 page thing about me on May 1st, and I need you to retracted or I'm going to have to see you. My number is 917-287-1314. My email is CC personal 2018 at icloud.com. I need you guys to retract everything you said and take me down off your website. I've been to the FBI and I'm following Report with them and I'm going to have a lawyer to you unless you take me down off your website Corrine Clifford. You put me on May 1st. It's not funny and it's a level is and I will have one of the biggest lawyers in Los Angeles to you for everything you own if you don't take me down ASAP take me off the Kiwi Farms website. I am not a public figure. I'm not famous person. I accidentally. We ended up on the iPad. So by accident and the damages you've cost me or in the millions of dollars. So take me off your website, please ASAP I'm asking you very kindly please take me off your website, or I will see you. You can contact me at 917-280-7314 and my lawyer is Clarisonic and is number it's 310-600-3800. 310 600. Thank you so much.

Other emails from her:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...rever-corinn-esque.42522/page-13#post-3388369


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 24, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...thcorinne-corinne-forever-corinn-esque.42522/

Hi, this is Corrine Clifford (spells name)... You guys wrote, um, a defamatory, libelous, um (sound of chewing gum smacking?) 10 page thing about me on May 1st and I need you to retract it or I'm going to have to sue you.

My number is 917-287-1314. My email is Stacypersonal2018@icloud.com (?). I need you guys to retract everything you said and take me down off your website. I've been to the FBI and I'm filing a report with them _(lol dumbass)_ and I'm going to have a lawyer sue you unless you take me down off your website. Corrine Clifford. You put me on May 1st. It's not funny and it's _libelous_ (_she says this word with attitude) _and I will have one of the biggest lawyers in Los Angeles _(lol again) _sue you for everything you own (_like what)_ if you don't take me down ASAP. Take me off the Kiwi Farms website. I am not a public figure. I'm not famous person. I accidentally ended up on the i society show by accident and the damages you've cost me or in the millions of dollars (_bitch please)_.

So take me off your website, please ASAP I'm asking you very kindly (_holy shit no you're not, you fucking moron, you're making demands and threats) _please take me off your website, or I will sue you. You can contact me at 917-287-1314 and my lawyer is Kirk Schenck and his number is 310-600-3800. 310 600 (cuts off). Thank you so much.
---------------

One wonders what sort of lawyer has his client call a potential litigant instead of doing it himself (probably through certified mail).


----------



## Smith Banquod (May 24, 2018)

She probably never got her iPad back from Ice and needs money to buy a new one, wonder how much she pays that lawyer to put up with her bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 24, 2018)

I don't even know who that person is but I'm pretty sure she publicly fucks dogs, takes it up the ass from Satan, and even eats Burger King food.


----------



## BE 911 (May 24, 2018)

Kiwifarms: causing millions of dollars in damage, one cow at a time.


----------



## GS 281 (May 24, 2018)

Um, why is she threatening you with a lawyer who specializes in film and TV and general business litigation? This guy seems like he isn't too involved with "libel" at all.

http://kgslaw.com/attorneys/kirk-schenck/


----------



## Cthulu (May 24, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I don't even know who that person is but I'm pretty sure she publicly fucks dogs, takes it up the ass from Satan, and even eats Burger King food.


I fucked her up the ass one time but I'm not @Satan you dick


----------



## TL 532 (May 25, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...thcorinne-corinne-forever-corinn-esque.42522/
> 
> Hi, this is Corrine Clifford (spells name)... You guys wrote, um, a defamatory, libelous, um (sound of chewing gum smacking?) 10 page thing about me on May 1st and I need you to retract it or I'm going to have to sue you.
> 
> ...


She said she's hiring the biggest Lawyer in LA.

I guess just cause he's fat dosen't mean he's any good at practicing law. Though, he might try to eat all your chicken tendies so be on your guard.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2018)

Let me explain that I get a *ton* of spam asking me to do various content nonsense, but some of the offers I get are so incredibly out of place that it makes me laugh out loud. This is one such example.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 28, 2018)

Null said:


> Let me explain that I get a *ton* of spam asking me to do various content nonsense, but some of the offers I get are so incredibly out of place that it makes me laugh out loud. This is one such example.
> 
> View attachment 460512


When can we expect a mafia lolcow to threaten you with sleeping with the fishes?


----------



## Lysol (May 28, 2018)

Null said:


> Let me explain that I get a *ton* of spam asking me to do various content nonsense, but some of the offers I get are so incredibly out of place that it makes me laugh out loud. This is one such example.
> 
> View attachment 460512



Well to be fair, they might've just seen the "Proudly hosted by Girldick Hosting" at the bottom and didn't think anything further beyond that.


----------



## The Fool (May 28, 2018)

Looks like someone signed null up to some kind of email/website thing for jokes and the website, being left-leaning, has automated the entire authorization process and the machines just assumed Null's website was LGBT-oriented because someone signed it up for it.


----------



## Cthulu (May 28, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Looks like someone signed null up to some kind of email/website thing for jokes and the website, being left-leaning, has automated the entire authorization process and the machines just assumed Null's website was LGBT-oriented because someone signed it up for it.


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Looks like someone signed null up to some kind of email/website thing for jokes and the website, being left-leaning, has automated the entire authorization process and the machines just assumed Null's website was LGBT-oriented because someone signed it up for it.


I don't think so. I think they scanned their web logs for referrer URLs. If someone followed a link from KF to their site, they'll see that, and email them on spec.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (May 28, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> I don't think so. I think they scanned their web logs for referrer URLs. If someone followed a link from KF to their site, they'll see that, and email them on spec.



I was gonna say, I bet there are plenty of LGBTQXYZ folks who read kiwifarms to cause attempted marketing. Some users, and probably some cows that check their threads every 5 minutes.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 2, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I was gonna say, I bet there are plenty of LGBTQXYZ folks who read kiwifarms to cause attempted marketing. Some users, and probably some cows that check their threads every 5 minutes.


We know that some cows have used the fact they have a thread here to drum up support for whatever their cause is. Really, Null should charge cows for the publicity. He could retire before he hits 35.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 3, 2018)

Can someone put that email in plain text? The screencap is too small for me.


----------



## LulzKiller (Jun 3, 2018)

Null said:


> Let me explain that I get a *ton* of spam asking me to do various content nonsense, but some of the offers I get are so incredibly out of place that it makes me laugh out loud. This is one such example.
> 
> View attachment 460512


I mean maybe they wanted to teach LGBT finances in the same way that Greta teaches you not to do it


----------



## Lurkette (Jun 11, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Can someone put that email in plain text? The screencap is too small for me.



tl;dr someone on kiwifarms linked to creditcards.com in reference to something lgbt and creditcards.com thought kiwifarms was pro-lgbt so automatically sent them info on lgbt finances. repeatedly.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 12, 2018)

Null said:


> Let me explain that I get a *ton* of spam asking me to do various content nonsense, but some of the offers I get are so incredibly out of place that it makes me laugh out loud. This is one such example.
> 
> View attachment 460512


lol what the fuck is lgbt finances?

Does it involve managing the lube budget?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> lol what the fuck is lgbt finances?
> 
> Does it involve managing the lube budget?



Allocating enough money for the glory hole budget.


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> lol what the fuck is lgbt finances?
> 
> Does it involve managing the lube budget?


It's called a terribly cynical marketing ploy and it's amusingly common.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 12, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> It's called a terribly cynical marketing ploy and it's amusingly common.


I get similar emails for the cwcki:


> Hi There,
> 
> My name is Chrissy and I’m writing because I would like to contribute to sonichu.com. I know you are busy, so I won’t take up too much of your time. After spending a decade as a financial advisor, I have spent the last few years writing and editing on the topic. Offering sound financial advice; especially to young people, those starting families, and preparing for retirement, is extremely important to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ 485 (Jun 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> I get similar emails for the cwcki:


That sounds like a great idea you should ask her to write up a first draft right away.


----------



## polonium (Jun 13, 2018)

It says she'll write an article on a subject that interests you.
Get her to do one on the Brianna Wu's campaign finance submissions

e. That was totally mangled and I'm blaming autocorrect


----------



## Null (Aug 19, 2018)

Why the fuck do you assume I know what you're talking about?

On 2018-08-19 13:07, anus wrote:
> Kiwi Farms [1]
>
> The following message has been sent from anus
> <dluidiputra07@gmail.com> (IP: 125.166.104.138) via the contact form
> at Kiwi Farms [1].
>
> WRONG
>
> -------------------------
>
>          about the sextape thing he mentioned that in a dont starve
> together video where he contacted the guy and he said that he liked
> ryan's youtube channel name and he didnt even cheated on his wife,
> he's single
>
> -------------------------


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 19, 2018)

Null said:


> anus


Did @Shiversblood write this?


----------



## Goofy Logic (Aug 19, 2018)

Null said:


> Why the fuck do you assume I know what you're talking about?


:autism:.

The answer is always :autism:.


----------



## crunchysalty (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't get it.


----------



## TL 532 (Aug 19, 2018)

crunchysalty said:


> I don't get it.


I think some dumbass emailed Null instead of posting in some Cows thread. Not sure which cow though, some streamer.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2018)

@Anus?


----------



## Anus (Aug 19, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @Anus?


Not me, but


----------



## crunchysalty (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe agnus the beef?


----------



## Null (Aug 25, 2018)

This is a silly maymay email I got. The phone # they provide goes to the FBI.



> Received: from mout.gmx.com (mout.gmx.com [74.208.4.201])
> by vps66647.public.cloudvps.com (Postfix) with ESMTPS id 5982642761
> for <null@kiwifarms.net>; Sat, 25 Aug 2018 17:37:49 +0200 (CEST)
> Received: from [94.10.141.77] ([94.10.141.77]) by web-mail.mail.com
> ...



(The domain goes nowhere and the email uses British spelling.)


----------



## American Chad (Aug 25, 2018)

This seems like something that an AI bot put together after scanning someone's spam folder. It's about as credible as those emails saying that someone used your webcam to capture you jerking off to porn, and they'll send the video to your entire contact list if you don't give them Bitcoins. It's not surprising that the domain doesn't go anywhere, and they're using a Washington, DC area FBI office phone number when you probably have a field office closer to you.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 25, 2018)

Null said:


> (The domain goes nowhere and the email uses *British* spelling.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah, this is clearly a generated phishing email, it has all the hallmarks except targetted to webmasters. You and about 20,000 other domain admin e-mail addresses today got a similar mail I'd bet.

Perhaps the domain in question has already been busted and shut down.  Either way, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 25, 2018)

Yay we have our very own personal British FBI officer. I want us to give them a name.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 25, 2018)

"DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL AS REPONSES WILL BE SENT TO OUTBOX"

wat 

please reply to email so we can see where it goes


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 26, 2018)

FBI don't make spelling errors like this as it's easy for people to fuck them over for it. Either spambot of some sort or some cow taking the piss. Also, why would mail be sent to the Outbox? Didn't know the FBI used Outlook.

Also of note
https://www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety/on-the-internet
They also have their own email to send stuff to you but will often just call you or show up at your door. Anything in an email stating it's the FBI is not them.

Bit of an edit, that ip is from the UK and the mail came from mail.com, https://www.mail.com/email/ hope that helps @Null


----------



## stets (Aug 28, 2018)

American Chad said:


> It's about as credible as those emails saying that someone used your webcam to capture you jerking off to porn, and they'll send the video to your entire contact list if you don't give them Bitcoins.



Wait, are you saying that those e-mails are scams and that this isn’t technically possible?  

Unrelated, but does anyone know how I can get bitcoin back that I sent accidently?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 28, 2018)

stets said:


> Wait, are you saying that those e-mails are scams and that this isn’t technically possible?
> 
> Unrelated, but does anyone know how I can get bitcoin back that I sent accidently?


Find Satoshi Nakamoto, become their personal toy.


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2018)

An example of spam I get.


----------



## AprilRains (Sep 8, 2018)

Does the article include instructions on making a vape dick-safe? If so, it might be more topical than you think.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 23, 2018)

stets said:


> Wait, are you saying that those e-mails are scams and that this isn’t technically possible?
> 
> Unrelated, but does anyone know how I can get bitcoin back that I sent accidently?


I found this out the hard way. I thought I'd found a really easy way to sexually harass everyone I know, and then it turns out it's fake and I have to go back to sending the videos out myself.



Null said:


> An example of spam I get.
> 
> View attachment 537116


How the fuck do you vape like a pro? Are there pro-vapers? How well-defended are they, out of curiosity?


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 25, 2018)

Null said:


> An example of spam I get.
> 
> View attachment 537116



I've gotten similar for random shit I wrote on All The Tropes.

These emails all read like "please signal boost my shitty site even though you have no reason to give a damn about mine".


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 27, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> I mean maybe they wanted to teach LGBT finances in the same way that Greta teaches you not to do it



Glen or Glenda? Actually, both goods can be optimally allocated in the same gender identity.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 2, 2018)

A quick Google search revealed no less than three phone numbers associated with an investigate section of the FBI. The genius that crafted that FBI email decided the best phone number to use down was the FBI Press Office.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Oct 3, 2018)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> A quick Google search revealed no less than three phone numbers associated with an investigate section of the FBI. The genius that crafted that FBI email decided the best phone number to use down was the FBI Press Office.



It's all gonna end up in the same place anyway


----------



## Kamiii (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't blame the random guy tbh


----------



## Null (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## The Un-Clit (Oct 26, 2018)

Whomever wrote the searchbot parameters for that VPNmentor mail actually included 'child pornography' and/or 'loli' as target words for spamming an article on empowering women online.......what in the actual fuck?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 26, 2018)

1. Molest kids
2. ???
3. Empower women
4. Profit!


----------



## dysentery (Oct 27, 2018)

I think the bot just saw "pornography" and "bad" and thought it was a pro-women webpage .


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Oct 27, 2018)

"Thunderbird thinks this is junk mail" I think we're onto something boys


----------



## Goofy Logic (Oct 27, 2018)

It's a real article on VPNmentor.com.  I'm inclined to think the spam is intended to advertise that article.

Edit:


Boroqcin said:


> This has actually happened before.
> Unteralterbach is a German VN made by Krautchan members much like Katawa Shoujo. The difference is it's a loli dating game where all the lolis are based off REAL little girls.
> Now these are already well known girls, Prime Ministers daughters and other such Euro memes, but these are girls that were actually OBSESSED over by a lot of Krautchan members in a real pedo sort of way.



This is likely the post that attracted the bot.


----------



## Sluggs (Nov 15, 2018)

Goofy Logic said:


> It's a real article on VPNmentor.com.  I'm inclined to think the spam is intended to advertise that article.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I don't know if it makes it worse or funnier to me that the bot targeted that single post.


----------



## Dumbchan (Nov 27, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 576920



I wonder if you sit there with a snack and drink and read these like it's a sitcom show to you, because I totally would. These emails are :autism:


----------



## Null (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## obliviousbeard (Dec 5, 2018)

Is this one really trying to KF Rules against Null?


----------



## Null (Dec 5, 2018)

Null said:


> *Request to have a title changed*
> From: Yesa ludwig <leanorith@gmail.com>
> To: legal@kiwifarms.net
> 
> ...


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 5, 2018)

This is the kind of thing that makes me love sovcits (for entertainment value). It's not that they're necessarily stupid- at least more than lots of other people- it's that they really think the world is going to bend over for them if they're just a little clever.


----------



## stets (Dec 15, 2018)

Wow, that’s some skylar ittner-level legalism and spergery.


----------



## Null (Feb 2, 2019)

Just FYI, I determined that Terry guy was false flagging someone he hated.


----------



## Angelica Perduta (Feb 5, 2019)

does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
It deserves to die, don't U think?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
> e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
> I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
> It deserves to die, don't U think?


Where did Null touch you?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
> e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
> I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
> It deserves to die, don't U think?


14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville, VA


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
> e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
> I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
> It deserves to die, don't U think?


null is a staunch feminist who supports women of all shapes and sizes, you must be confused


----------



## Angelica Perduta (Feb 5, 2019)

he's just a terf cyber c#nt... here is ot's e-mails
https://melahi.online/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Gmail-Re_-anonymity-from-Kiwi-Farms.pdf


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> he's just a terf cyber c#nt... here is ot's e-mails
> https://melahi.online/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Gmail-Re_-anonymity-from-Kiwi-Farms.pdf


Surely bringing attention to yourself like this is a very good idea.

Keep going.


----------



## Angelica Perduta (Feb 5, 2019)

Valiant said:


> 14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville, VA


TYVM. iza bookin my flights )



A Cold Potato said:


> Surely bringing attention to yourself like this is a very good idea.
> 
> Keep going.


U lot started it. U contributed to cheating me for half a million and another 200k legal costs until I was broke, also inciting targeted harassment and physical assault with slanderous accusations. Fuck the law... I'm gunna terminate it. Now FOAD terf cunt.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> TYVM. iza bookin my flights )


Nah, that's the address of some crazy nut named Sam Smith.

Null's actual address is 
11, By The Mount
Welwyn Garden City
Hertfordshire
AL7 3SY
United Kingdom


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> he's just a terf cyber c#nt... here is ot's e-mails
> https://melahi.online/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Gmail-Re_-anonymity-from-Kiwi-Farms.pdf



Jump in a trash compactor.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> U lot started it. U contributed to cheating me for half a million and another 200k legal costs until I was broke, also inciting targeted harassment and physical assault with slanderous accusations. Fuck the law... I'm gunna terminate it. Now FOAD terf cunt.


haha no


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 5, 2019)

@Angelica Perduta If you have no luck, he also lives there:

10 Downing Street
London
SW1A 2AA


----------



## crunchysalty (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok, does this Angelica sperg have a page?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 5, 2019)

crunchysalty said:


> Ok, does this Angelica sperg have a page?



Yes. In la zorra. It's a bunch of boring word salad.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> TYVM. iza bookin my flights )
> 
> 
> U lot started it. U contributed to cheating me for half a million and another 200k legal costs until I was broke, also inciting targeted harassment and physical assault with slanderous accusations. Fuck the law... I'm gunna terminate it. Now FOAD terf cunt.


 dripping with :autism:


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> cheating me for half a million and another 200k legal costs until I was broke



On behalf of the entire community I'd like to apologize for taking your money but in our defense we really really wanted a couple life-size tugboat replicas for our New Year's VIP party.

I'm sure you can understand. No hard feelings?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> he's just a terf cyber c#nt... here is ot's e-mails
> https://melahi.online/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Gmail-Re_-anonymity-from-Kiwi-Farms.pdf



lol why would you post this self-pwn? He was nicer than most people here would have been from the beginning.


----------



## oBsSe1ZjSJy1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Awww poor ikkle terfies...  that horrid Angelica might say something to upset your feelings.
~ U R  pathetic wimps, the lot of ya ~


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Feb 5, 2019)

oBsSe1ZjSJy1 said:


> Awww poor ikkle terfies...  that horrid Angelica might say something to upset your feelings.
> ~ U R  pathetic wimps, the lot of ya ~
> View attachment 658232


Nobody calls you "Angelica", Chris. 
Go home.


----------



## oBsSe1ZjSJy1 (Feb 5, 2019)

U can call me Melahi if U like and some people call me Frilly.
Npbody calls me "Chris" unless they are are rеtarded crеtins


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Feb 5, 2019)

oBsSe1ZjSJy1 said:


> U can call me Melahi if U like and some people call me Frilly.
> Npbody calls me "Chris" unless they are are rеtarded crеtins


We're not calling you Frilly or FooFoo or whatever other fag shit you made up. Chris is your given name, so I imagine you've heard it before. 
Is there, like, something you need, or are you just mad that they put you in time out?


----------



## GoneToGreenland (Feb 11, 2019)

Can I call you fuckface and be done with it?


----------



## anprim gang (Feb 11, 2019)

oBsSe1ZjSJy1 said:


> U can call me Melahi if U like and some people call me Frilly.
> Npbody calls me "Chris" unless they are are rеtarded crеtins



Shut up Chris, stop getting angry that people are speaking objective facts and not living in your made up reality.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Feb 11, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
> e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
> I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
> It deserves to die, don't U think?



I'll help you out.

4001 N Clark St, Chicago, IL 60613

Compared to his neighbors, Null is a real live wire.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 11, 2019)

Jane Lane said:


> I'll help you out.
> 
> 4001 N Clark St, Chicago, IL 60613
> 
> Compared to his neighbors, Null is a real live wire.


die nu-oh he...oh this is so sad...


----------



## The Fool (Feb 17, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> TYVM. iza bookin my flights )
> 
> 
> U lot started it. U contributed to cheating me for half a million and another 200k legal costs until I was broke, also inciting targeted harassment and physical assault with slanderous accusations. Fuck the law... I'm gunna terminate it. Now FOAD terf cunt.



Who talks like this?
You sound like a Forumwarz NPC


----------



## AriGiga (Feb 18, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Who talks like this?
> You sound like a Forumwarz NPC



Oh God, I forgot that game existed until now. So this guy talking is basically the response you get when you use the move where you bash your head on the keyboard and post whatever comes up.


----------



## Null (Apr 19, 2019)

*Removal of offensive content*

Hi There

I support an individual being harassed on your website he is deemed a vulnerable person under irish law. He is being  subjected of extreme bullying and harassment through your site. Under Irish Law the level of harrassment is a criminal offense. Please contact me. This content must be removed or you are party to this harassment and abuse of a vulnerable person.

---

ebin, never been threatened with Irish law before

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8wgrZ6t5BA

please rise up and kill all the Anglos


----------



## Done (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> *Removal of offensive content*
> 
> Hi There
> 
> ...


That must be Graeme Kelly





						Graeme Kelly / Irishbrony1988 / @IrishbronyKelly
					

Meet Graeme Kelly, a 30 year old brony from Kildare, Ireland. He loves cuddling MLP plushies and seeks a gamer girlfriend. Graeme loves porn, especially MLP porn. He is very active on Twitter and talks almost daily about depression, wanting a girlfriend, and not being a pedophile.   "Talking...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 19, 2019)

These people must be used to people backing down the second somebody mentions the law.


----------



## niggers (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> he is deemed a vulnerable person under irish law



i didnt know pedos were protected under irish law


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> *Removal of offensive content*
> 
> Hi There
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's Graeme Kelly. Here's the post where he tard rages to the police for more context:


Colmerry said:


> Yo what the fuckView attachment 729891
> 
> Edit: I just want to say that if his channel goes down, I have an archive of 50 videos (and counting) I'm willing to put up.
> I hope this isn't the end.
> ...


Cops literally told him to stop watching MLP.  
Sounds like his tard wrangler judging by the wording


> I support an individual being harassed on your website he is deemed a vulnerable person under irish law.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> *Removal of offensive content*
> 
> Hi There
> 
> I support an individual being harassed on your website he is deemed a vulnerable person under irish law. He is being  subjected of extreme bullying and harassment through your site. Under Irish Law the level of harrassment is a criminal offense. Please contact me. This content must be removed or you are party to this harassment and abuse of a vulnerable person.



Go eat a potato Mick.


----------



## CompileGentoo (Apr 19, 2019)

At this rate the GK/Null showdown will come to fruition


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 19, 2019)

CompileGentoo said:


> At this rate the GK/Null showdown will come to fruition


Yeah, he challenged Null to a fight. Threatened to kick his balls and to "beat the hell out of him".
Are you up for the challenge? @Null


----------



## Null (Apr 19, 2019)

To whom it may concern

I can see you are not taking my concern seriously. 

The posts on your platform are in breach of section 10 of the Non fatal Offences against the Person Act 1997 in irish law. What these people are doing is an offence. He is a vulnerable person and under this Act they are committing a crime. 

Regards 

---

I could not possibly care less about what your potatonigger law says about Internet content.


----------



## CompileGentoo (Apr 19, 2019)

It seems the Irish law would have better things to do than send an email to @Null, then INSTANTLY check Kawaii Farms.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 19, 2019)

Better take it down, Noll!

He sounds serious!


----------



## BigCumGamer69 (Apr 19, 2019)

Damn I hope the police don't find null and demand he stop watching MLP and delete everything aside from his gaming channel, so i dont


----------



## Wake me up (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> extreme bullying and harassment *through your site*









Null said:


> I can see you are not taking my concern seriously.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> I can see you are not taking my concern seriously.



This guy is really quick on the uptake for a subhuman bog-trotter.


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Apr 19, 2019)

niggers said:


> i didnt know pedos were protected under irish law


Well, Ireland is a Catholic country after all


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> *Removal of offensive content*
> 
> Hi There
> 
> ...



What is this potato eating wanna-be lawsperg's contact info that he keeps spamming you with? Sounds like he's harassing you, not the other way around.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 19, 2019)

I think this is just a desperate attempt by Graeme to delete all info on him on the internet again. 
The farms absolutely consume him, he constantly goes back and forth between hiding his obsession and complaining about it openly 






BigCumGamer69 said:


> In the last 2 weeks? Then how would he know we were finding his new twitter @'s https://archive.md/TePJa
> View attachment 726472
> 
> Also apparently his family is getting into fights over KiwiFarms
> View attachment 726473





Colmerry said:


> Literally typing my post about this right as you posted this.
> He kept taunting us so I decided to say "Hi". He wasn't very pleased
> View attachment 719062
> View attachment 719063
> ...





Colmerry said:


> View attachment 719713
> "Ok, ok, ok... This time is the REAL last time I'm going on Kawaii Farms."
> 
> Oops looks like I can still see your Twitter, Graeme.





BigCumGamer69 said:


> View attachment 717736View attachment 717737
> "But before I blocked I took a screenshot of there website" He's such a shit liar.


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't understand why they didn't say who it is though. I think it's pretty obvious it's Graeme's tard wrangler, but if they wanted Null to take it down, why didn't they at least say who they're representing?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2019)

Colmerry said:


> I don't understand why they didn't say who it is though. I think it's pretty obvious it's Graeme's tard wrangler, but if they wanted Null to take it down, why didn't they at least say who they're representing?



I think the spud-eating tard wrangler needs a tard wrangler of his or her own.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I think the spud-eating tard wrangler needs a tard wrangler of his or her own.


It's tards all the way down.


----------



## KawaiiFarms (Apr 20, 2019)

What I don't get is why they're getting pissy about a few random autists on a forum calling him some names and are instead NOT taking away his computer and devices since there was proof he had CP on them. He even mentioned it in a recent livestream that the garda went through his thread and said the stuff he was posting could have been classed as child porn. Gotta love their priorities.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 20, 2019)

KawaiiFarms said:


> What I don't get is why they're getting pissy about a few random autists on a forum calling him some names and are instead NOT taking away his computer and devices since there was proof he had CP on them. He even mentioned it in a recent livestream that the garda went through his thread and said the stuff he was posting could have been classed as child porn. Gotta love their priorities.


Wow, that's some shit. Any links to that pedo clip?
The only thing I can think of is the phone number. He doxxed himself like crazy for years. Even after being found out by kiwi he continued to give a nearly brain dead if detailed history on his life, intentionally and accidentally released information about himself constantly.
Maybe the phone number thing freaked him out? But it didn't work when tested, and I find his timing on discord to be suspiciously slow versus other stuff he sees. Graeme is probably just bullshitting everything like he always does.


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 20, 2019)

KawaiiFarms said:


> What I don't get is why they're getting pissy about a few random autists on a forum calling him some names and are instead NOT taking away his computer and devices since there was proof he had CP on them. He even mentioned it in a recent livestream that the garda went through his thread and said the stuff he was posting could have been classed as child porn. Gotta love their priorities.


The power of Irish tax dollars.

How is he not being investigated further? So they went through the thread, saw that Graeme was posting potential child porn, and just said "stop watching MLP", and then either he or the Garda got his tard wrangler to start complaining about us?
His computer/phone hasn't been seized for further investigation?

What livestream did he say this in? I didn't see that.

Really sucks to be a europoor. 

Edit: I'll post the clip if it's a deleted video that I have it, if you point me to the stream it was on.


----------



## KawaiiFarms (Apr 20, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Wow, that's some shit. Any links to that pedo clip?





Colmerry said:


> What livestream did he say this in? I didn't see that.








The specific quote is at timestamp 21:25 - "[the garda] went on to Kawaii Farms and they looked up the leader of Kawaii Farms and they now know who he is, they now everything about him, and they have literally instructed me from what they are seeing on the website. Even some of my youtube videos that they took and put on their website, my local garda have seen that and they've literally stated that some of the images posted on [his thread] could be categorised as child pornography. And if anyone goes into their precinct/police force in my town area and reports me I could end up in jail, so I could."

It was also mentioned again at 29:50 - "They told me to stop watching MLP... and as for the posts on Kawaii Farms they've told me that if someone comes into their precinct and puts a report in, I could end up in jail."

And once more at 34:30 - "What they said to me about my posts [the CP leaks that were posted from his Discord/Twitter] that they could be categorised as child porn. They talked to me about it that they could be under the category of child pornography and I can't post any of those images. And if I go back on my social medias I can't post any sexual images of any kids or anything. The only thing I can do is create a new profile and I'm not allowed to put my own face as my profile picture. Because these people have taken my picture and made me look bad."

I love how he mentions that he "can't post sexual images of any kids" like it's something he just didn't know was wrong in the first place. Really playing the 'tard card hard.

He talks a little bit about it at the start of the video, claiming that "the garda told me I had to delete all my social medias except my gaming channel." Here's some other notable comments from that stream:

14:45 - "I can't go into why I deleted my channel but let's just say it was by order of my country's police force."
16:00 - "Like I said I don't want to go to jail and they'll be seeing me again in three weeks -- if I don't do what they say I could end up in jail. I know it sounds weird but that's what they said."
17:15 - "[the garda] stated that I need to stop doing my youtube channel because a 'certain website' kept taking my videos and cyberbullying me. And they told me that I had to delete my social medias to stop them stalking me, so they said it was to protect me from being attacked in real life."
26:35 - "I'm gonna be going back to [the garda] in three weeks and they're gonna want an update on 'that website' and if I stayed off of social media. And I'm doing as I'm instructed, because if I don't, the garda... I don't know what they'll end up doing to me. I don't know if they'll end up putting me in jail for a day or two or what."

Curious to see what happens in a few weeks when he goes back... maybe those reports weren't tossed in the bin after all... 

And yes his phone did have something to do with it: 27:30 - "'I tried to ignore them, they got my phone number, so they did. They ended up getting my phone number and they rang me. They rang my phone so I had to change my number, so I did. I literally had to change my phone number, cause ignoring them wasn't working. It was getting way too serious. They found my phone number and private called me to the point I had to change my number."

Watch out Null...

33:00 - "What the garda said to me when they looked at the posts, they know that @Null is in New Zealand. They know everything about the leader of Kawaii Farms. They know that he likes Donald Trump. They know that him and his mother have gone to jail in the past. They basically got all his information from the internet and other precincts and they printed it out and showed it to me. They even have a picture of him and all, a picture of what the leader of Kawaii Farms looks like. They know everything about him - that he's an extremist; that he's gone after so many people: special needs and every other category; gays; lesbians; everything."


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 20, 2019)

Colmerry said:


> I don't understand why they didn't say who it is though. I think it's pretty obvious it's Graeme's tard wrangler, but if they wanted Null to take it down, why didn't they at least say who they're representing?


In his “take it down NOW” video he says the forum was built around trolling him, which is actually pretty common misconception. With this entitled view, it’s possible his wrangler thought nool would know exactly who the subject matter of the email was.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 20, 2019)

So Mama Burnell had _two_ mean, dumb manbabies but managed to ship one to Ireland? I'll bet the garda could lure Graeme into a cell just by waving a box in front of him labeled "Genuine Italian Pizza."


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 20, 2019)

KawaiiFarms said:


> Watch out Null...
> 
> 33:00 - "What the garda said to me when they looked at the posts, they know that @Null is in New Zealand. They know everything about the leader of Kawaii Farms. They know that he likes Donald Trump. They know that him and his mother have gone to jail in the past. They basically got all his information from the internet and other precincts and they printed it out and showed it to me. They even have a picture of him and all, a picture of what the leader of Kawaii Farms looks like. They know everything about him - that he's an extremist; that he's gone after so many people: special needs and every other category; gays; lesbians; everything."


LMAO did he show them the Rational Wiki page? I know that's where he got all of his information about Kawaii Farms and Null, because he posted it and said to "read it if you want more information" - something along those lines. Is the Garda really this fucking incompetent?

I got pretty distracted with other things, so I didn't finish watching, but I need to finish it now.



An Ghost said:


> In his “take it down NOW” video he says the forum was built around trolling him, which is actually pretty common misconception. With this entitled view, it’s possible his wrangler thought nool would know exactly who the subject matter of the email was.


He knows the forum isn't based around him. He's tweeted about how Kawaii Farms made 3 trannies kill themselves, and how it's a notorious cyberbully website. His tard wrangler probably thinks it's targeted at him though.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2019)

A nation of papists defending a pedo.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 21, 2019)

These emails always say to take something off the Internet Now, NOW, NOW, _NOW_, _NOW_, _*NOW! *_But they almost never offer a link to the offending content, as if they Null knows specifically which of the four and a half million posts on this site they're referring to.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2019)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> These emails always say to take something off the Internet Now, NOW, NOW, _NOW_, _NOW_, _*NOW! *_But they almost never offer a link to the offending content, as if they Null knows specifically which of the four and a half million posts on this site they're referring to.


I think they're slightly hoping null goes "lol well, I can't find it, time to delete the whole thread".


----------



## diana (Apr 24, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 732210


Who the fuck plays Osu in 2019.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 24, 2019)

diana said:


> Who the fuck plays Osu in 2019.


A shit ton of weebs, actually


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 24, 2019)

diana said:


> Who the fuck plays Osu in 2019.


I doubt he's even good at it. I'd assume his reaction time is garbage considering it literally takes him 7 minutes to write 4 sentences.


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 8, 2019)

niggers said:


> i didnt know pedos were protected under irish law



The Irish legal system is a nightmare. Years ago there was a case where the courts determined a convicted rapist couldn't be denied a Taxi licence because it would impede his right to earn a living. 

The libel laws are the worst in the western world, for years the Prime Minister owned a private Island of the coast, he had no other declared income other than his salary, and the press never wrote a thing.

They're also far less strict than the UK courts when it comes to preventing retards from taking lawsuits. If someone helped him with the case he would get a judgement in his favor. A court order instructing ISP's to block the farms in Ireland wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## 2.D. (Jun 9, 2019)

diana said:


> Who the fuck plays Osu in 2019.


Every last weeb, except for the ones who have VR and beat saber


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 10, 2019)

Trig.Point said:


> The Irish legal system is a nightmare. Years ago there was a case where the courts determined a convicted rapist couldn't be denied a Taxi licence because it would impede his right to earn a living.
> 
> The libel laws are the worst in the western world, for years the Prime Minister owned a private Island of the coast, he had no other declared income other than his salary, and the press never wrote a thing.
> 
> They're also far less strict than the UK courts when it comes to preventing exceptional individuals from taking lawsuits. If someone helped him with the case he would get a judgement in his favor. A court order instructing ISP's to block the farms in Ireland wouldn't be a surprise.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## CatParty (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Reverend (Jun 13, 2019)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 798678


Why is he such an angry person? What has he done to change the world at all?


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 13, 2019)

Where did he think CloudFlare would send the complaint?

He's shockingly clueless for someone who wants to sell his services in tech.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Why is he such an angry person? What has he done to change the world at all?


He realized he was too much of a brainlet to leave a legacy by making great software, so he decided to make Open Source worse for everyone by making an anti-meritocracy code of conduct and pressuring a bunch of high-profile projects to adopt it by saying they were literally murdering trannies if they didn't. That way, people get bogged down in useless "is this politically correct" discussions instead of making software people want to use. He's a master of the troon grift, pressuring companies into hiring him by implying he'll smear them as Nazis if they don't. In short, just another mediocre man who thought they could force the world into saying they're great by masquerading as a woman.


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 13, 2019)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 798678


It's nice that someone who is out "changing the world" made some time for us.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Why is he such an angry person? What has he done to change the world at all?


He cut his dick off.


----------



## Reverend (Jun 13, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> He realized he was too much of a brainlet to leave a legacy by making great software, so he decided to make Open Source worse for everyone by making an anti-meritocracy code of conduct and pressuring a bunch of high-profile projects to adopt it by saying they were literally murdering trannies if they didn't. That way, people get bogged down in useless "is this politically correct" discussions instead of making software people want to use. He's a master of the troon grift, pressuring companies into hiring him by implying he'll smear them as Nazis if they don't. In short, just another mediocre man who thought they could force the world into saying they're great by masquerading as a woman.



Oh god it's that chucklefuck that caused the uproar in the Kernel community. I completely forgot about him.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jun 13, 2019)

I mean, where did this danube of thought think that the abuse complain would go to? Straight to international joint team that is going to storm the datacenter and blow up the servers?


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jun 13, 2019)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 798678



I'm having a tough time this week. I keep trying to see things from the perspective of the sped and it is really interfering with my ability to laugh at them.

My first thought was: Why don't they just ignore KF?

Then I remembered they were fucking crazy and probably have a shrine to Null that they grind against their decaying ax wound.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Why is he such an angry person? What has he done to change the world at all?



Trooned out and ended his career.



AprilRains said:


> Where did he think CloudFlare would send the complaint?
> 
> He's shockingly clueless for someone who wants to sell his services in tech.



You'd think a man who allegedly works in tech would be familiar with CloudFlare and what they do.

If not, I hear there's this thing called Google where you could find out what CloudFlare does with complaints.  Lots of troons, goons and buffoons have in the past vociferously complained about CloudFlare doing this, even specifically in regard to the Farms.

I like how angry this fat man is that he didn't just get to sneakily shut down a site like a chickenshit little snitch bitch.  Do you think nobody has tried that before, fat boy?


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 13, 2019)

He got a response from a Cloudflare community manager:


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 13, 2019)

Rox is a snippy little bitch.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 13, 2019)

We don't harass and harm people.
We talk about and mock them.
We have a very strict non-engagement policy.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Jun 13, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> We don't harass and harm people.
> We talk about and mock them.
> We have a very strict non-engagement policy.



Yeah but that's not convenient for speds that want any excuse they can clamor on to to play the victim and get even with those mean, murderous,  doxing, cyber-bullying incels and hackermen on the CWC farms.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 14, 2019)

Got curious, here's my first dox. not sure if there's something special i should do so tagging doxmaster @emspex 



Spoiler: ROXY DEE



Roxanna Lynn "Roxy Dee" Dehart, Vulnerability Management Services Architect at Hurricane Labs (sourceconference profile, archive)

AKA: Roxanna Salamat
DOB: 01/11/1983
Address: 3437 PINION DR PLANO, TX 75023
Landline: (972) 618-0942
VoIP Phone: (972) 891-9429
Twitter: @theroxyd (archive)
Github: roxyd (archive)
Github pages: roxyd (archive)
Youtube: roxhax
Speakerhub profile: roxy-dee (archive)
Bsides conference speaker list (archive)
Personal email: roxydehart@yahoo.com
Work email: roxy@hurricanelabs.com
Other email: roxy@thelab.ms
Location: Plano, TX

Name found by image manipulating something from her own twitter.







You can barely make out what's there but I guessed Roxanna Dehart and found this listing of her actor profile (archive) immediately.





Divorced from Christofer Dehart on 1/29/2010 (archive). Children: Soraya Noelle Dehart, Christofer Dehart, Jr.


Roxy makes some big claims as to her technical skills and experience but her github makes her seem very new and inexperienced at her work. Her first repo is from Feb 2017, Hello World (archive), indicates she was just learning how to use github and looks to me like she is just learning source control in general.





Another repo 1LinuxThingADay (archive) claims to contain "linux things" added daily but drops after day 1; there is no content at all. What are "linux things" anyways?





"mostly housebound spoonie" seems to be related to the #PwME thing; the first result I got on this hashtag is an article on a government conspiracy (archive) related to medical condition _myalgic encephalomyelitis. _According to her own video, it is undiagnosed.





An interview on Tripwire (archive) reveals her standard SJW rhetoric:




Medium article: Seeking Speaking Engagements [infosec & tech] (archive) in which she shills coraline's favorite topic: codes of conduct





In a Medium article by security professional Wesley Mcgrew (archive), you can find some highly uncomfortable pictures of her. Adafruit also did a highlight article (archive) on her for a dress she made with some of their electronics.

Her youtube is so full of crazy illness videos that she may almost qualify as a munchies cow, but I don't know much about her claimed disorder.





She also apparently used to start shit on youtube about 8 years ago based off of this other random nobody on youtube calling her out. This appears to be a part of a PLA community as she was listed as a PLA youtuber (archive).

In general, she seems like a typical tech nutter. Paranoia much? (archive)





She founded a makerspace (archive) in plano.

Cow cross-over with Bex




Comment on modelmayhem.com containing her email address (archive)


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Jun 14, 2019)

Myalgic encephalomyelitis is the new name for chronic fatigue syndrome. As such, anyone claiming to have it but not have an official diagnosis should be treated with gravest suspicion, as CFS is the notorious favorite claimed illness of malingerers everywhere.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 14, 2019)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> Myalgic encephalomyelitis is the new name for chronic fatigue syndrome. As such, anyone claiming to have it but not have an official diagnosis should be treated with gravest suspicion, as CFS is the notorious favorite claimed illness of malingerers everywhere.


Gotta love how they keep changing the names for these so they can bill more and because people catch on that it's largely bullshit. Even with a doctor giving someone a piece of paper it's a diagnosis of exclusion... no set test, no cure, no defined prognosis. You feel bad because of undefined reasons and might or might not get better. There's no disease they can find but unless they call it something it's hard to get paid by insurance.

And when you get someone who calls themselves something like "homebound spoonie" it's not even a little surprising if they claim such a malady. And maybe Fibro and chronic lyme disease to boot.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 14, 2019)

At first I was just browsing but when I saw that someone was signal boosting both Corey and Bex, I figured there had to be something absurd. This bitch's histrionics are hilarious and it should be embarrassing to any tech professional that someone with so little experience and knowledge of the field is touted as some sort of cyber security expert. It didn't even take me that long to find all of this, so good opsec, roxy!


----------



## crunchysalty (Jun 14, 2019)

Boy Roxy sure has an unfortunate face.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 14, 2019)

crunchysalty said:


> Boy Roxy sure has an unfortunate face.



Despite having a case of a made-up disease that leaves her bedridden and unable to work, she is still a thot (tweet, archive)


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 14, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Gotta love how they keep changing the names for these so they can bill more and because people catch on that it's largely bullshit. Even with a doctor giving someone a piece of paper it's a diagnosis of exclusion... no set test, no cure, no defined prognosis. You feel bad because of undefined reasons and might or might not get better. There's no disease they can find but unless they call it something it's hard to get paid by insurance.
> 
> And when you get someone who calls themselves something like "homebound spoonie" it's not even a little surprising if they claim such a malady. And maybe Fibro and chronic lyme disease to boot.




I'm not trying to defend this person, but there are diseases that cause CFS which are hard to diagnose. So those in the medical profession should actually listen to people when they complain about fatigue.

One example is Polycythemia vera which they do not test for explicitly but sorta just run across while looking for other causes of the symptoms.

It can take years before they figure it out.

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health-topics/polycythemia-vera 








						Polycythemia vera - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## kadoink (Jun 14, 2019)

An unpleasant person to be sure.Also..is it just me but when does anyone else keep misreading the thread title "Mail time with Null" as "Meal time with Null"?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 15, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Got curious, here's my first dox. not sure if there's something special i should do so tagging doxmaster @emspex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite the (((nose))) you've got there, Roxy D!


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> That's quite the (((nose))) you've got there, Roxy D!



I think she's of persian or some other non-jewish middle eastern ancestry, but I'm not sure if I imagined that or not.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 15, 2019)

Ar


AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Despite having a case of a made-up disease that leaves her bedridden and unable to work, she is still a thot (tweet, archive)
> 
> View attachment 800596


Aren’t most women, though?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 16, 2019)

kadoink said:


> An unpleasant person to be sure.Also..is it just me but when does anyone else keep misreading the thread title "Mail time with Null" as "Meal time with Null"?


Maybe Dear Leader should auction off lunch with him as a way to raise funds?


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Jun 17, 2019)

PwME is "people with Myalgic encephalomyelitis" because they see themselves as an oppressed minority the meanie-head doctors won't give much-needed tugboats and get-out-of-life-free cards to.

In other words, not just people displaying the genuine symptoms of chronic fatigue for which no underlying cause can be found, but people chasing a diagnosis because they don't want to be adults.

I'll fuck off back to the munchie threads now.


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2019)

I got this email and I haven't the faintest fucking idea what it's for.

---

To whomever these matters concern,

A few days ago I made a post to 4chan's /pol/ - Politically Incorrect board about the Gilroy Garlic Festival. I did not imply any sort of violence with the post and I made the post because I wanted to post a gif of Caltrain's director eating an onion to /pol/, as part of a shitpost about onions and trains. It has nothing to do with the current and tragic violence which occurred there today. I'm certain you've heard of the onions 'n testosterone meme, before.

I'm a relatively regular contributor to 4chan's /n/ board with pictures of Caltrain, who also did a charter train service to the festival. I was unable to attend because I lack a credit card and could not buy charter train tickets which are only available online, and buses do not run on weekends so I lack a way of getting to the train station anyway. I spent most of today sitting in my backyard in my underwear sorting through boxes of car parts and fluids.

In the event people bring up the /pol/ post in question on your website please disregard it as it has absolutely nothing to do with the intense, regrettable, disgusting and sad tragedy that occurred today.

Thanks for your time,

Sincerely,
/n/'s Caltrain poster

PS

You're free to post this email directly to your site if you want.


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 29, 2019)

There was a shooting at that festival. This guy thinks he'll somehow be blamed here for it. His massive autism may have contributed significantly to this concern, as he cares about trains.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 29, 2019)

"Because I lack a credit card" reminds me of Nick Bate's "I lack a scanner".


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 29, 2019)

This nigga did it


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 29, 2019)

Clearly he's admitting he's at fault for whatever tragedy happened at that festival.


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 29, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> This nigga did it


No shooters have been identified yet, so yeah, I would take a very hard look at the train sperg.

If I knew the names of any of the shooters, I would have posted something in Shots Fired already. Sorry.


----------



## niggers (Jul 29, 2019)

if I was under suspicion of being a mass shooter, the first thing I would do is tell null about my love of onion posting

it's the only logical step


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 29, 2019)

niggers said:


> if I was under suspicion of being a mass shooter, the first thing I would do is tell null about my love of onion posting
> 
> it's the only logical step


Autism is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm going to make a website that sells random train shit and ruthlessly targets advertising to autists to prey upon their tugboat


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 29, 2019)

Jerkov said:


> I'm going to make a website that sells random train shit and ruthlessly targets advertising to autists to prey upon their tugboat


apparently you got to watch out for the ones with the rifles though


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Jul 29, 2019)

Jerkov said:


> I'm going to make a website that sells random train shit and ruthlessly targets advertising to autists to prey upon their tugboat


Null, I do believe that Kiwi Farms has just found its first advertiser. Get those banner ads ready!


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Jul 29, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> apparently you got to watch out for the ones with the rifles though


I didn't say I wasn't gonna fulfill the orders


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 29, 2019)

Null said:


> I got this email and I haven't the faintest fucking idea what it's for.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



So it's a train sperg concerned that a shitpost he made might get him in trouble with a train festival........

Couldn't be from Len Shaner now could it? 



(for those who don't know wtf I am talking about: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/leonard-f-shaner-ii.10875/)


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 29, 2019)

PA to CA is a ways, but better arrest him just to be sure.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 29, 2019)

"What's going on?" a woman can be heard asking in one video, "who'd shoot up a garlic festival?"


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jul 29, 2019)

Maltninja said:


> "What's going on?" a woman can be heard asking in one video, "who'd shoot up a garlic festival?"


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 2, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> So it's a train sperg concerned that a shitpost he made might get him in trouble with a train festival........
> 
> Couldn't be from Len Shaner now could it?
> 
> ...


Null should choo-choo him up and spit him out.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 2, 2019)

Think that this is the dude who wrote you @Null?








						Online threat appears to refer to Gilroy festival attack
					

Police arrested a man after he made threats online that apparently referenced the deadly shooting at a Northern California food festival, authorities said.




					www.kcra.com


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 2, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Think that this is the dude who wrote you @Null?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it. The emailer said that he posted an onion-related meme in a way that might be seen as a threat, this guy outright stated he wanted to kill 500 people instead of a lowly 3.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Aug 2, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I doubt it. The emailer said that he posted an onion-related meme in a way that might be seen as a threat, this guy outright stated he wanted to kill 500 people instead of a lowly 3.



Rename the site to onionfarms, then we'll get the credit.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 3, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> Rename the site to onionfarms, then we'll get the credit.


Lolcow enthusiast and a lolcow proper Kengle already has that domain, and used to call himself Onion Null.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Aug 6, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> Lolcow enthusiast and a lolcow proper Kengle already has that domain, and used to call himself Onion Null.


Kengle never fails to disappoint me in how he takes the fun and shoots it in the back of the head.

Thrice.

_Badumtiss_


----------



## Null (Dec 13, 2019)

Defamation Complaint to Google :: Notices :: Lumen
					

archived 13 Dec 2019 17:46:03 UTC




					archive.vn
				








						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

well I guess he was right about being worried about us but it seems he's most likely concerned about other "tech bros" taking his place, lmfao.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Strange private German defamation claim about this thread.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Dec 14, 2019)

Null said:


> Defamation Complaint to Google :: Notices :: Lumen
> 
> 
> archived 13 Dec 2019 17:46:03 UTC
> ...


He either claimed the wrong page or a few posts were edited/ deleted and this changed the page count.
I think this guy filed it:









						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

i'm a handsome boi who always compliments babushka's borscht




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 14, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> He either claimed the wrong page or a few posts were edited/ deleted and this changed the page count.
> I think this guy filed it:
> View attachment 1050669
> 
> ...



He looks eerily like a guy I went to high school with, who couldn't keep his mouth shut and got stomped by bullies on a regular basis because of that. I am willing to bet that this is how soyboy here was 'damaged by masculinity' too.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Dec 14, 2019)

The problem with Google Europe is they'll erase search results in Europe. US usually still gets to see them. This started with that wacky law over there and every scammer possible ran to Google to get the record of their thefts erased so they could promote their next scam.


----------



## downwardspiral (Dec 16, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> He either claimed the wrong page or a few posts were edited/ deleted and this changed the page count.
> I think this guy filed it:
> View attachment 1050669
> 
> ...


look at what the eternal f*male has done to this king, hoacaust when?


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Dec 16, 2019)

hows about some "Male time" with Null instead?


----------



## Kornheiser (Dec 17, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> hows about some "Male time" with Null instead?


Only if your a hambeast.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 18, 2019)

Kornheiser said:


> Only if your a hambeast.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 26, 2019)

Null said:


> I've edited out details because I don't think this is a malicious letter, but it's one of the weirder ones I've gotten.


The Nig is strong in this one. I'm guessing inner-city schooling and Government cheese.Could be Detroit, but has more of a Chicago  whiff to it.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 26, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> The Nig is strong in this one. I'm guessing inner-city schooling and Government cheese.Could be Detroit, but has more of a Chicago  whiff to it.



I agree with the nig, but not even inner-city schooling excuses language butchery that bad. This reeks of ESL taught in Africa, so we have an immigrant Somali or Nigerian mom going on here.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 26, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I agree with the nig, but not even inner-city schooling excuses language butchery that bad. This reeks of ESL taught in Africa, so we have an immigrant Somali or Nigerian mom going on here.


Surely I'm not the first to mistake Chicago for Minneapolis/St Paul.


----------



## Taraxacum (Dec 31, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I agree with the nig, but not even inner-city schooling excuses language butchery that bad. This reeks of ESL taught in Africa, so we have an immigrant Somali or Nigerian mom going on here.


ESL definitely, but some of the grammatical constructions (like "he has feel good") seem Chinese or some other Asian to me, but granted I don't know any African languages, maybe they have the same quirks. I hope she follows up I'm curious now.


----------



## Null (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey Josh, this is Lowe & Associates in Beverly Hills. Our number is 310-477-5811. We've been referred a case regarding defamation of character and threats, which were going to be referred to the FBI and the local PD highly advise you to back off on your behavior before this turns into something becomes a big problem for you again if you want to pursue this And make threats against people. I hope you understand that this can have serious consequences of a nice day.




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio




(No, they do not specify who they're talking about.)


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jun 2, 2021)

They'll remember the day they thought they got threats from Null for the rest of their lives. To Null, it was tuesday.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Hey Josh, this is Lowe & Associates in Beverly Hills. Our number is 310-477-5811. We've been referred a case regarding defamation of character and threats, which were going to be referred to the FBI and the local PD highly advise you to back off on your behavior before this turns into something becomes a big problem for you again if you want to pursue this And make threats against people. I hope you understand that this can have serious consequences of a nice day.
> View attachment 2224039
> 
> (No, they do not specify who they're talking about.)


Heh, pretty vague and toothless. I wonder if it has anything to do with:



> Racheecee said:
> 
> To all of you pathetic losers with nothing better to do then illiterate your ignorance online I will set all of you straight. I am an educated, strictly organic, ortho molecular aware patriotic princess. To all of you clueless cuckster virtual wanna be warriors, I am the real deal. I work in the cutting edge health industry and I don’t have time to deal with a bunch of losers like all of you. If any of you continue to slander me or Dylan‘s name, you face will be facing serious litigation for deformation of character and extortion among other issues. This is your only warning, if I have to get involved again it will be my lawyer next time.



Sounds like a similar level of vague toothless threats to me, and she DID threaten to involve her lolyer.....

*edit* AHAHAHA!!! I KNEW IT!   Racheecee confirmed!


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jun 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Hey Josh, this is Lowe & Associates in Beverly Hills. Our number is 310-477-5811. We've been referred a case regarding defamation of character and threats, which were going to be referred to the FBI and the local PD highly advise you to back off on your behavior before this turns into something becomes a big problem for you again if you want to pursue this And make threats against people. I hope you understand that this can have serious consequences of a nice day.
> View attachment 2224039
> 
> (No, they do not specify who they're talking about.)


That was pretty lame. That seems like an ethics violation also if it was truly from a law office.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 2, 2021)

Sounds less than professional.

Edit: oh shit, I stand corrected. 
From their website:


----------



## Tilda Swinton (Jun 2, 2021)

I would pay attention Null. It sounds like the consequences will never be the same.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 2, 2021)

"Fuck you and fuck your shithole country" email when?


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome - Lowe - Associates
					

Steven T. Lowe is a preeminent entertainment and copyright attorney at business law with over thirty years of experience. He and the firm...




					lowelaw.com
				




It's the right number for Lowe & Associates, but that doesn't mean they called I guess.

_Lowe & Associates was originally founded in 1991 by Steven T. Lowe (J.D., UConn '84), primarily to serve the needs of creative professionals in the entertainment industry. Over the years, the firm's practice has grown to encompass the representation of plaintiffs and defendants in the areas of entertainment and business in general, offering expert legal services with an eye towards the economics of dispute resolution._

I guess it's possible Greer has lawyered up....


----------



## Cats (Jun 2, 2021)

> I forgive you all for it, but hope that you all have serious accidents and become retarded yourselves.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Hey Josh, this is Lowe & Associates in Beverly Hills. Our number is 310-477-5811. We've been referred a case regarding defamation of character and threats, which were going to be referred to the FBI and the local PD highly advise you to back off on your behavior before this turns into something becomes a big problem for you again if you want to pursue this And make threats against people. I hope you understand that this can have serious consequences of a nice day.
> View attachment 2224039
> 
> (No, they do not specify who they're talking about.)


No real law firm would fail to identify who they were representing or what it was about.  Well, maybe Kevin Landau would.  I agree with others that it's probably that chaggot retard whose meth whore threatened us with "deformation of character."

I'd consider calling them and letting them know someone is impersonating them and who it probably is.


----------



## Null (Jun 2, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> No real law firm would fail to identify who they were representing or what it was about.  Well, maybe Kevin Landau would.  I agree with others that it's probably that chaggot retard whose meth whore threatened us with "deformation of character."
> 
> I'd consider calling them and letting them know someone is impersonating them and who it probably is.


Dial-in number was actually different, so you're probably right. Call was from TN. (805) 657-0805‬


----------



## Pale Empress (Jun 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Dial-in number was actually different, so you're probably right. Call was from TN. (805) 657-0805‬


805 is a California area code fwiw. Looks like the number itself is a mobile number on a Verizon line.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 2, 2021)

@Null You make the lamest enemies, some of them are funny I suppose.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 2, 2021)

I wonder if the real Lowe and Associates (Dewey, Cheatem and Howe) would be upset by someone impersonating them


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2021)

Pale Empress said:


> 805 is a California area code fwiw. Looks like the number itself is a mobile number on a Verizon line.


Or it could just be spoofed with a SIP, something someone doing something they know is illegal might do, and to make it look like it's actually in the same area as who they're impersonating.  Telephone spammers also use these services to make their bullshit call look like it's coming from somewhere local to you.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Jun 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Hey Josh, this is Lowe & Associates in Beverly Hills. Our number is 310-477-5811. We've been referred a case regarding defamation of character and threats, which were going to be referred to the FBI and the local PD highly advise you to back off on your behavior before this turns into something becomes a big problem for you again if you want to pursue this And make threats against people. I hope you understand that this can have serious consequences of a nice day.
> View attachment 2224039
> 
> (No, they do not specify who they're talking about.)


No shot this call came from a law office unless it was the fucking janitor. This sounds like some dumb teenage girl’s dad trying to “scare the haterz.”
Getting some Consequences will Never be the Same vibes.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 2, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> I wonder if the real Lowe and Associates (Dewey, Cheatem and Howe) would be upset by someone impersonating them


Only one way to find out…


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 2, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> @Null You make the lamest enemies, some of them are funny I suppose.


tbh if I had my choice I'd absolutely go for lame enemies
all the fun of "I'm so cool that I have literal enemies" but none of the threat


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 2, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> tbh if I had my choice I'd absolutely go for lame enemies
> all the fun of "I'm so cool that I have literal enemies" but none of the threat


Reminds me of a quote from MacBeth where crazy ass MacBeth accuses his right hand man of wanting to steal the king hood from him, and he replies with something like ‘I have all the benefits of being king with none of the drawbacks, why would I ever _want_ to be king?!’


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 2, 2021)

Daisymae said:


>


Tommie wants to join as co-plantiff lmao


----------



## MoeChotto (Jun 2, 2021)

MoeChotto said:


> View attachment 2226034
> *UH OH RACHEL *
> @Racheecee
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I've solved the mystery. It's Chaggot's girlfriend @Racheecee  (probably having her dad call).


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jun 2, 2021)

Daisymae said:


>


I can't believe that the guy who thought KF was seized by the government on April Fools Day got tricked again.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 2, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> I can't believe that the guy who thought KF was seized by the government on April Fools Day got tricked again.


It's too easy lol


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 2, 2021)

No lawyer would call. They're missing out on a billable hour. There is no proof of their toothless "cease & desist" filed with the court to leave a paper trail, and if they tried to use a phone recording they would be running into two-party consent laws with them pre-planning phone recordings where it's illegal.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 2, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Heh, pretty vague and toothless. I wonder if it has anything to do with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 2, 2021)

Speaking of toothless threats...


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> I can't believe that the guy who thought KF was seized by the government on April Fools Day got tricked again.





Daisymae said:


> It's too easy lol





AprilRains said:


> Speaking of toothless threats...



DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


You were only pretending to be retarded. Good job, Tom.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


Retard that wasn't a consultation, you literally only asked a poor secretary to divulge confidential information over the phone and disgustingly said "my pronouns are she/her"


----------



## MoeChotto (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.



You should call the number that that called Null and bring Rachel into the fold of your lolcow alliance. I think if you do that, the two of you can win.


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


Lawyers do free consultations with almost anyone, even if they have incredibly shitty interpersonal skills, as we see from the example you've given here.

Would you care to place a bet on the odds that this firm takes your case on contingency, Tommy?


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 2, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> Lawyers do free consultations with almost anyone, even if they have incredibly shitty interpersonal skills, as we see from the example you've given here.
> 
> Would you care to place a bet on the odds that this firm takes your case on contingency, Tommy?


He's going to try to keep them on retainer with polished rocks and roaches


----------



## repentance (Jun 2, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> Lawyers do free consultations with almost anyone, even if they have incredibly shitty interpersonal skills, as we see from the example you've given here.
> 
> Would you care to place a bet on the odds that this firm takes your case on contingency, Tommy?


Not gonna lie, I would love to hear Tommy telling a lawyer about his "case".


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


>


Null wasn't trolled you fucking retard, he put the clip up for a laugh, beliving none of it. That's what every single one of the posts on this thread are about. Dumbshit VMs and mails/emails he gets. Get back in your own forum before you piddle on the floor any more.


----------



## jsmith1234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


Full Retard on display.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jun 2, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


Really Tommie? You are going to class your eager puppy like, ignorant attempt to bypass attorney/client privilege via a RECEPTIONIST as a consultation?

EDIT: I've just seen, this is a 2nd call. You phoned them back, because fuck it you had the number? For a free consult? You thinking you are pro bono worthy? Or did you just want to talk shit to a real person with skills, and try carry off a whiff of their success musk as your own?


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 3, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Or it could just be spoofed with a SIP, something someone doing something they know is illegal might do, and to make it look like it's actually in the same area as who they're impersonating.  Telephone spammers also use these services to make their bullshit call look like it's coming from somewhere local to you.


The app Burner even gives you a 7 day free trial number when you sign up!


----------



## Snuckening (Jun 3, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.



Don't listen to these liars, Tommy!! THIS TIME the cyberpolice will finally shut down the Farms, _for sure!!! _Any day now... 

I believe in you, Tommy!


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 3, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


You forgot to say the magic word.


----------



## I hate children? (Jun 6, 2021)

I wonder if anyone here was actually dumb enough to take the bait and call that number ?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 6, 2021)

Haha, looks like Tommy Tooter dun DFE'd from this whole chapter.

I wonder if he got a takedown threat from the law firm in question once they saw his retard videos?

@Shaka Brah sez:


> I just wonder how they'd even catch wind of it without someone bothering them about it.


It's pretty possible someone, or even several someones, reported it to them.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 6, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Haha, looks like Tommy Tooter dun DFE'd from this whole chapter.
> 
> I wonder if he got a takedown threat from the law firm in question once they saw his retard videos?


That's very optimistic I feel, though it's definitely possible. I just wonder how they'd even catch wind of it without someone bothering them about it.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 6, 2021)

@Null @The American Hedgehog @Ride @Burning Fanatic

That HulkerineGaming Twitter account is not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, I agree she is still alive and tricked everyone, but that's not her account. Her username on Twitter is Azrael15887 and her other one is MrAlanChristoph. The HulkerineGaming one actually belongs to a gaming streamer called Hulkerine100, she copied his online alias, but they're not the same person. Alan Thornton has emailed legal@kiwifarms.net about the problem and got no response and as a family member, As a family, I am requesting you removal all links and pictures of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100 since that Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg is a dirty liar who stole his identity. Because of this website making posts and adding his contact information, he's been getting harassed and threatened on a daily basis. This stops now, please.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> @Null @The American Hedgehog @Ride @Burning Fanatic
> 
> That HulkerineGaming Twitter account is not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, I agree she is still alive and tricked everyone, but that's not her account. Her username on Twitter is Azrael15887 and her other one is MrAlanChristoph. The HulkerineGaming one actually belongs to a gaming streamer called Hulkerine100, she copied his online alias, but they're not the same person. Alan Thornton has emailed legal@kiwifarms.net about the problem and got no response and as a family member, As a family, I am requesting you removal all links and pictures of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100 since that Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg is a dirty liar who stole his identity. Because of this website making posts and adding his contact information, he's been getting harassed and threatened on a daily basis. This stops now, please.



And who are you, person who just signed up to post this message?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> @Null @The American Hedgehog @Ride @Burning Fanatic
> 
> That HulkerineGaming Twitter account is not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, I agree she is still alive and tricked everyone, but that's not her account. Her username on Twitter is Azrael15887 and her other one is MrAlanChristoph. The HulkerineGaming one actually belongs to a gaming streamer called Hulkerine100, she copied his online alias, but they're not the same person. Alan Thornton has emailed legal@kiwifarms.net about the problem and got no response and as a family member, As a family, I am requesting you removal all links and pictures of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100 since that Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg is a dirty liar who stole his identity. Because of this website making posts and adding his contact information, he's been getting harassed and threatened on a daily basis. This stops now, please.


Don't be a cunt


----------



## jcarter (Jun 7, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> And who are you, person who just signed up to post this message?



The uncle of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100. He's not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, him, my family and I are tired of receiving endless amounts of abuse and unwanted attention because of people plastering my nephew's personal information on this website. As you can see from this photo, he looks nothing like that obese transvestite.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 7, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Don't be a cunt


I wouldn't be if you all would stop pestering my family and stop exposing my nephew.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> I wouldn't be if you all would stop pestering my family and stop exposing my nephew.


There are links with instructions on how to contact the administrator of this website on every page and he is amenable to removing information for cows who have changed their ways, let alone innocent parties. You do have two strikes against you for being unable to discover this on your own and being British, but you should email him: admin@kiwifarms.net.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> I wouldn't be if you all would stop pestering my family and stop exposing my nephew.


Detailed instruction:





						Removing Content
					

How the Kiwi Farms takes content down.




					kiwifarms.net
				



So either you ask nicely and with proper argumentation or send proper DMCA if you own the copyright for content you want removed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> I wouldn't be if you all would stop pestering my family and stop exposing my nephew.


No, you'd still be a cunt, because that's just what you are.


----------



## :gold: (Jun 7, 2021)

jcarter said:


> The uncle of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100. He's not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, him, my family and I are tired of receiving endless amounts of abuse and unwanted attention because of people plastering my nephew's personal information on this website. As you can see from this photo, he looks nothing like that obese transvestite.


Hi, uncle. I’m dad.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 7, 2021)

:gold: said:


> Hi, uncle. I’m dad.


Hi dad.  I'm an international fugitive hiding in the Amazon


----------



## :gold: (Jun 7, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Hi dad.  I'm an international fugitive hiding in the Amazon


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little buck? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the BWC academy, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on West Africa, and I have over 300 confirmed broken bucks. I am trained in BDSM and I'm the top stud in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another hole. I will rape you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me on the plantation? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of uncle Toms across the field and your chain is being held right now so you better prepare for the storm, faggot. The storm of jizz inside that little thing you call your ass. You're fucking broken, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can break you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare dick. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire bondage gear of San Francisco and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will rain cum all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking broken, bucky.


----------



## repentance (Jun 8, 2021)

Ihatechildren said:


> I wonder if anyone here was actually dumb enough to take the bait and call that number ?


You mean anyone apart from Tommy, of course.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jul 14, 2021)

It's probably just wishful thinking on my part that has me hoping that the recent mobs of self-righteous, masturbatory twitter 'tism would spark a bit of entertaining spergery in this thread for our collective amusement.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 14, 2021)

JustSomeDong said:


> It's probably just wishful thinking on my part that has me hoping that the recent mobs of self-righteous, masturbatory twitter 'tism would spark a bit of entertaining spergery in this thread for our collective amusement.


Twitter slacktivists are lazy. Most of them are not going to do anything besides shriek at some company's verified PR account. The ones who are motivated in this case understand that emailing the site and even the hosting site will do nothing. Null remarked in one response how they seemed to know information that would have taken some technical know how to find concerning the site's infrastructure less than 12 hours after the fake suicide. This was planned and coordinated in some tranny discord.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jul 14, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Twitter slacktivists are lazy. Most of them are not going to do anything besides shriek at some company's verified PR account. The ones who are motivated in this case understand that emailing the site and even the hosting site will do nothing. Null remarked in one response how they seemed to know information that would have taken some technical know how to find concerning the site's infrastructure less than 12 hours after the fake suicide. This was planned and coordinated in some tranny discord.


I know all that, but I still enjoy a good REEEE-fit.  Gimme the rainbows.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 19, 2021)

jcarter said:


> @Null @The American Hedgehog @Ride @Burning Fanatic
> 
> That HulkerineGaming Twitter account is not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, I agree she is still alive and tricked everyone, but that's not her account. Her username on Twitter is Azrael15887 and her other one is MrAlanChristoph. The HulkerineGaming one actually belongs to a gaming streamer called Hulkerine100, she copied his online alias, but they're not the same person. Alan Thornton has emailed legal@kiwifarms.net about the problem and got no response and as a family member, As a family, I am requesting you removal all links and pictures of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100 since that Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg is a dirty liar who stole his identity. Because of this website making posts and adding his contact information, he's been getting harassed and threatened on a daily basis. This stops now, please.


Fag.


jcarter said:


> The uncle of the Youtube streamer Hulkerine100. He's not Alan Christopher/Aly Hirschberg, him, my family and I are tired of receiving endless amounts of abuse and unwanted attention because of people plastering my nephew's personal information on this website. As you can see from this photo, he looks nothing like that obese transvestite.


Super Fag.


jcarter said:


> I wouldn't be if you all would stop pestering my family and stop exposing my nephew.


Super Saiyajin Fag.


----------



## Rick Flairening (Mar 29, 2022)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


It's been nearly a year @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg , how's that 5 star entertainment law firm working out for you? Maybe they can help you sell your gravel?!


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 29, 2022)

Has nobody mailed Null in 1 year ? Poor guy. Must feel lonely. We should all send him an email guys.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Mar 29, 2022)

TheTrumanShow said:


> Has nobody mailed Null in 1 year ? Poor guy. Must feel lonely. We should all send him an email guys.


He gets mail, but most of it is from attention seekers who like when they're talked about, so he doesn't want to give them the satisfaction.


----------



## Cats (Mar 30, 2022)

Big moth tiddies said:


> He gets mail, but most of it is from attention seekers who like when they're talked about, so he doesn't want to give them the satisfaction.



one of a very long list of reasons I would be completely sick of and done with the internet by now if I were him


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Mar 30, 2022)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> DKE strikes again, you insane infantile imbecile.  Your troll netted me a free consultation with a 5 star entertainment law firm.   Watch this guy take it on a contingency,  you DAMF.


why are you here? shouldn't you be somewhere selling rocks?


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 30, 2022)

Cats said:


> one of a very long list of reasons I would be completely sick of and done with the internet by now if I were him


While I'm just messing about this is really wasn't the case at least in the past. 
This site is literally about attention seekers and early on the people who used it were much more actively involved in eliciting the attention of their cows in person. So maybe you're in the wrong place Cats or maybe you just don't know the history.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

Cats said:


> one of a very long list of reasons I would be completely sick of and done with the internet by now if I were him


I got an email today from my good friend Mark Bauman.






Those 'case numbers' are microtimes. I am certain these are all automated.



> Copyright Infringement Notification
> 
> Contact Information
> Copyright Owner Name: Client 9820
> ...



I get emails from Bauman so frequently and I have never, ever gotten a reply from him. When I get these I just reply with this:



> Hello again Mark,
> 
> I have received DMCA complaints from you for years and you have ignored all my replies. I have no idea if you are human. I don't know how you are authorized to represented user generated content on OnlyFans when the OnlyFans terms of service says that they do not own any of the content on their site.
> 
> ...



I have found no evidence this person is a lawyer.


----------



## libRT (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> I got an email today from my good friend Mark Bauman.
> 
> View attachment 3124657
> 
> ...





			https://dmcaforce.com/dmcaforce-pricing/
		

Wonder how much bandwidth they are sucking up to issue these bullshit claims? I assume they are spidering the site.

Is there legal protection against wanky DCMA complaints? Or at least against someone who makes many claims but with no intention of following through?


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

libRT said:


> https://dmcaforce.com/dmcaforce-pricing/
> 
> 
> Wonder how much bandwidth they are sucking up to issue these bullshit claims? I assume they are spidering the site.
> ...


>(This package Does NOT cover Models)

lol whoretax. special pricing. owned


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 30, 2022)

It's nice how he refers to his client as "it"


----------



## Syntaxion (Mar 30, 2022)

Null said:


> I got an email today from my good friend Mark Bauman.
> 
> View attachment 3124657
> 
> ...


Worth mentioning this same Mark Bauman is the owner/founder of porn site Naughty America (under it's less common name "La Touraine inc").

LinkedIn

his company is also known under the name Milf Sugarbabes
Related court case
Proof his company is the same as Naughty America
(Also, La Touraine Inc is on the bottom of every Naughty America page)

He does own a company under the name "Bauman Enterprises":

Yelp

But no proof he's an actual lawyer. In fact, he owns many companies, some with actual sites and info, others are basically invisible and impossible to find. He also owns like 5 different properties, each worth a milion.


And many more not listed here

Random article about him


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2022)

>jew
>in porn
typical


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 30, 2022)

Have you gotten any mail from Lowtax lately?


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 30, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Have you gotten any mail from Lowtax lately?


PRESENT DAY . . .
PRESENT TIME . . .


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Have you gotten any mail from Lowtax lately?


I rated you Late.  As in the Late Lowtax.  Okay that's not much of a joke now is it?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 31, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I rated you Late.  As in the Late Lowtax.  Okay that's not much of a joke now is it?


Oh, he died? I hope his mother is doing ok


----------



## Blackhole (Mar 31, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Oh, he died? I hope his mother is doing ok


Buddy...his mother is dead too.


----------



## serious n00b (Mar 31, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Oh, he died? I hope his mother is doing ok


----------



## No0neKnows (Jun 20, 2022)

>I inform you that my notification is accurate according... to me 
th-thanks mr. antichrist


----------



## Procrastinhater (Dec 10, 2022)

Damn this is the first time I've ever looked in the "Take it of the Internet board" for some reason. I never realized how many and much of this ridiculous cry baby time wasting shit Null has to deal with, I was only aware of the Melinda Scott and Russel Greer shit, and the Janke Fungus girl request, but theres fucking loads of these things. I guess its probably expecting too much of people who end up with their own threads to have any degree of sense and understanding of shit like Fair Use, Section 230, etc, but you gotta wonder what the fuck is going through their heads some of them.
If _I _was thinking about trying to sue I'd do some research into who I was dealing with first, any of these clowns can come to this very board and see all the examples of people who have wasted everyones time, if all of them got a reality check from the courts, what makes them think they're any different?
I know, narc always think they are the exception, and the cows arent exactly firing on all cylinders.
Its the ones like Scott that keep coming back again and again that really baffle me, they really are incapable of learning.
The bullshit of the past few months, the whole Great Troon war has really given me an appreciation for the amount of shit Null goes through to keep our community running, Im not trying to sound like a fag because theres nothing worse than ass kissing sycophants but I just wanna say I do appreciate it, and you got my respect.
Anyone else would have caved, and at some point, when they start fucking with Tier 1 providers, I realized this shit was a whole lot bigger than us. I dont know how many people realize that yet, but if our ooperator wasn't such a stubborn bastard, a lot more than just a small forum of shitposter would have been paying the price down the line.
TLDR- probably dont drunkpost


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 10, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> but you gotta wonder what the fuck is going through their heads some of them.
> If _I _was thinking about trying to sue I'd do some research into who I was dealing with first, any of these clowns can come to this very board and see all the examples of people who have wasted everyones time, if all of them got a reality check from the courts, what makes them think they're any different?


To be fair, most sites will immediately take down any content that could even possibly lead to legal repercussions, so I'm sure these people are use to immediate backing down.

That's why these are so funny to read...especially when one of the thread subjects themselves pretend to be a lawyer representing them.

Or even better: a real actual lawyer who knows better talking out of his ass.


----------

